# 1/6 Scale Lost In Space Robot



## Ductapeforever

Seaview suggested it, so I'll take up the task. Now before a few of you turn this into a wish list for kits we'd like to see Moebius make, let's stick to the question at hand which is: *How many folks would like to see a large scale B-9 robot model, what features and why?* Don't bug Frank and Dave, let's keep 'em busy making our childhood dreams come true. After all they've got enough ideas to happily keep us scratching up coin from our couch cushions to buy the best models ever made.


----------



## GordonMitchell

I'd go for a larger scale B-9,I would like to see a more accurate model,the Aurora kit is nice but its not right,I remember Lunar made a 10 inch tall model wich was closer to the series robot so something along those lines,but lets not go to big as it becomes a display problem and not forgeting that if the gods at mobeus decide to listen to us its also a cost problem for them for tooling purposes and sales,they need the mainstream public to come along and help keep the hobby alive so if we keep it realistic its always a posibility,
Gordon.....Scotland


----------



## oshkosh619

I would definately go for a larger scale* accurate* kit of the 'ol B9. I think anywhere from foot to sixteen inch height range would be great. 

I'd include the "baggy pants" first season leg section as well as the more familiar second/third season legs so the modeler has the option which version of the robot he/she would like to make (I'm a fan of the first season "monochromatic" look on the B9, myself). 

Functioning accordion arm sections would be nice, but if not feasible, then have both arms molded in both retracted or extended versions so the modeler can create a pose that is one or the other or a combination of both. 

An opening "soil analysis" door w/probe on the tread section would be cool, but not mandatory.

The bubble should be articulated to raise or lower (a small spring?) and the torso should be able to be spun on it's base 360 degrees. Treads with rolling wheels would be great, especially for those looking to motorize their B9. 

That's what I'd like to see, but would settle for just an accurate, well-engineered model. 

Leave out any lighting, sound or animation features, leave those to the talented aftermarket producers.


----------



## Model Man

Needs to be 1/4 scale. Maybe 1/5th.
1/6th is borderline. How tall is B9? Maybe 1/4 is too big...

Accurate to one season or another is most important. Swappable parts would be cool, but accuracy is more important. Don't want flailing arms. 

Would really like to see some justice done to B9. The Aurora/PL kit was not good in so many ways.


----------



## Y3a

Lunar Models made a nice B9 in Resin. About a foot tall.


----------



## John P

1/6 is perfect for size and probable cost, at around a foot tall. Articulated arms and head are unnecesary and expensive. But a rotating waist wouldn't be a big deal to mold.

Perfect accuracy is required, of course. 

I like the idea of a choice of extended or retracted arms, and rolling rubber treads.

No lightning bolt, please.


----------



## GlennME

I'd jump at the chance to get my hands on a 1/6 B-9.

Glenn


----------



## otto

I'll take two!


----------



## Just Plain Al

If it was done with the attention to detail that Moebius is becoming known for, at 1/6, I'm in.


----------



## beck

i'd definately go for a 1/6 scale B-9 !! :thumbsup:
oshkosh put forth some really cool ideas there with the interchangeable parts . 
hb


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Scale isn't my primary concern, but I would like it big enough that the smallest details could still be painted by the average guy (without a microscope)

also the bubble needs to be big enough that it can still be moulded in one piece (with base plate, like the "real thing" ) the biggest distraction in all existing kits is that seam line in the two piece bubbles


----------



## scotpens

Lou Dalmaso said:


> . . . also the bubble needs to be big enough that it can still be moulded in one piece (with base plate, like the "real thing" ) the biggest distraction in all existing kits is that seam line in the two piece bubbles


The problem with molding a one-piece bubble isn't size, it's draft (shaping the parts without undercuts so they can be popped out of the mold). The only way to make a single-piece bubble would be with a complex multi-part mold, like those used for model car bodies. And that would add significantly to the tooling costs.

Unless there's another way to do it. Any injection molding experts in the house?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

well, I didn't say it would be easy:wave:
could it be vacformed?


----------



## xsavoie

Definitely in 1/6th scale or bigger.With all necassary parts for possible lighting to be made in clear plastic.Which would include the triangular brain in the bubble.Two sets of styrene arms,one retracted and one extended.Possible 3rd pair of arms made in rubber like material for those who want to make it an action robot with moving arms.Rotating torso,of course,two options of tracks,one in plastic for static display and rubber tracks for those who want to motorize it.I guess that on the inside part of the foot of the robot,a plastic mounting could be molded for a possible future motor to be added by the modeler himself.As far as making the bubble head part of the robot in one piece,don't forget that the brain part of the robot goes inside first,so forget about it.The bubble could be made however of a as thin as possible plastic for that scale though.Is there a transparent substance that exists on the market that would,when applied between those two half bubble parts,blend in and make that seam virtually disappear.


----------



## teslabe

The bigger the better and put me down for at least two......


----------



## steve123

I'm in!

DANGER PENNY ROBINSON!!! WARNING YOUR TOP IS SLIPPING!!


----------



## Steve244

steve123 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> DANGER PENNY ROBINSON!!! WARNING YOUR TOP IS SLIPPING!!


so um. how long you been playing with dolls?

I want a B9 with an accurate interior.

(seriously a large articulated B9 with the possibility of adding electronics and servos would be cool. Next step in modeling: robotics)


----------



## Capt. Krik

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well, I didn't say it would be easy:wave:
> could it be vacformed?


'fraid not, Lou. A lot of the same problems with injection molding this piece would also occur with vacuforming. You still have that nasty undercut that would prevent you from pulling the vacuform master from the vacuform part.

There's just no easy way to make that bubble a one piece affair.

In spite of that I too would like to see an accurate B9 robot kit. The old Aurora kit is one of my favorites but it's incredibly inaccurate.

However, with all the kits Moebius is putting out I don't know where I'd find the time to build one. Won't stop me from buying one if Frank decides to produce one.


----------



## Seaview

I'd be getting 2, no matter what scale they're in, because I like both paint jobs for different reasons.
This is why I have 2 different LM versions of it; they make excellent "matching bookends", too!


----------



## toyroy

I've heard that 1:6 scale is a standard figure scale(12"). In fact, Sci-Fi Metro make LiS figures in this scale. Count me in, as long as the thing is _accurate_. If it's just an upscaled Aurora, I'll pass.


----------



## jbond

Has to be 1/6 scale; I have the Sci Fi Metropolis 1/6 John Robinson, Dr. Smith and Keeper and there are already 1/5-1/4 scale LIS and Robby figure/kits from Japan that are nice enough. There's a HUGE range of sci fi, movie and TV figures available in 1/6 scale and so far we've never seen the LIS Robot done in this scale. That said, if anyone's gonna do it I wish Moebius would and it sounds like this idea is not anywhere near the top of their list of projects to do...


----------



## Ron Gross

For the record, I agree completely.


----------



## DLHamblin

Y3a said:


> Lunar Models made a nice B9 in Resin. About a foot tall.


I have one, built in 1996. Used a Doll Display case to keep it safe.


----------



## Y3a

I have the Robby and Gort too. How about "John" from Voyage to a prehistoric planet?


----------



## drewid142

...perhaps the ultimate bubble head for that kit would come from after market folks using rubber molds that allow for some undercut.

I would totally buy a few of these... and would probably come out with improved bubble head part...

My key suggestion would be extreme lighting freindliness.


----------



## John P

No way to mold that bubble at all. Even multi-part molds leave seems - look at an F-15 canopy on a hasegawa kit.

A seemless bubble has to be blown, not molded.


----------



## otto

I'm thinking the same thing, the bubble would have to be molded in two parts. Having said that , I've seen some dang near seamless bottles that folks have done. using future floor wax iirc..


----------



## Richard Baker

I would like to see the arms done in multiple shorter segmants, straight and curved with plug/notch connectors so they could be assembled into differne compound curve shapes and later changed if need be.
Lightable stuff for inside the bubble would be nice, and of course the soil sampler door and probe.

One question- I have been watching the show on ALN recently and there seemed to be a bunch of moving parts inside the dome which in later shows did not seem to move much- does anybody know deatails about it? I was thinking it could have been like the Klingon BOP wings- the internal motors eventually gave out and they just kept in in a single position after a certain point.

.


----------



## Zathros

lol..you guys and your LARGE size kits...WHERE do you all find the room to display them???..I have to stick with the basic scales...I will not adorn my living room, kitchen, or dining room with those big kits..but if you all can, and wish to , all the best to you...


----------



## Zathros

Richard Baker said:


> One question- I have been watching the show on ALN recently and there seemed to be a bunch of moving parts inside the dome which in later shows did not seem to move much- does anybody know deatails about it? I was thinking it could have been like the Klingon BOP wings- the internal motors eventually gave out and they just kept in in a single position after a certain point.
> 
> .


The official story was that the Inner bubble and sensor parts were intended to always be functional, but the noise that they constantly made was interfeering with the sound track, while filming, so they had to dispense with those parts constantly moving..

Z


----------



## Richard Baker

Zathros said:


> The official story was that the Inner bubble and sensor parts were intended to always be functional, but the noise that they constantly made was interfeering with the sound track, while filming, so they had to dispense with those parts constantly moving..
> 
> Z


I liked the moving effect- like the head of Robby it shows the sensors examining the area and doing thinking stuff.
Robby and the B-9 were both designed by the same guy?

.


----------



## scotpens

John P said:


> No way to mold that bubble at all. Even multi-part molds leave seems - look at an F-15 canopy on a hasegawa kit.


Except that when a hollow part is molded using an inner plug and two outer mold halves, as would be the case if the B-9's bubble were to be done in one piece, the seam is only on the OUTSIDE of the part, making it much easier to sand and polish smooth. When you glue two clear parts together, the seam is well nigh impossible to hide completely.


Richard Baker said:


> I liked the moving effect- like the head of Robby it shows the sensors examining the area and doing thinking stuff.
> Robby and the B-9 were both designed by the same guy?


Yes. His name is Robert Kinoshita. There's a definite family resemblance between the two robots -- although B-9 looks a bit like Robby's cousin from the wrong side of the tracks.


Y3a said:


> I have the Robby and Gort too. How about "John" from Voyage to a prehistoric planet?


I've always wanted a model of that big Russian automaton with the bell-jar head. He may not have been as articulate as Robby or B-9, but he was STRONG LIKE BULL!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

yes. blown into a negative mold! the opposite of vac forming over a positive buck.

what we need is more glass blowers in this arena!


----------



## John P

scotpens said:


> Except that when a hollow part is molded using an inner plug and two outer mold halves, as would be the case if the B-9's bubble were to be done in one piece, the seam is only on the OUTSIDE of the part, making it much easier to sand and polish smooth.


Okay, but how do they get the inner plug out if the opening is smaller than the inside of the bubble?


----------



## ClubTepes

I would definatly prefer a B-9 in 1/6 scale.

As many have stated, 1/6 is one of the most popular figure scale.

There is a huge 12 figure market.

B-9 and Robby please.


----------



## scotpens

John P said:


> Okay, but how do they get the inner plug out if the opening is smaller than the inside of the bubble?


You know, that's a good question. It couldn't work that way, could it?

How do they mold those one-piece model car bodies that have undercuts?


----------



## Richard Baker

You can have a multi-piece mold for car bodies but that does not work for this dome shape.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Car bodies are done with a cavity - the roof and tops of fenders & trunk - 4 slides front rear and sides - and a core that makes the inner surface of the finished body.
If necessary the core can be made of three or four parts so that it can "collapse" as it is withdrawn from the finished part.
Polar lights Scooby doo Mystery machine used a collapsing core... 

Dave


----------



## stunttunneler

Speaking of the Mystery machine, were there any aftermarket parts for that kit?


----------



## toyroy

I'd like the kit to feature pliable material for the arms and legs. The feet should be separate. I'd also prefer it to have an artists mannequin-like skeleton, so as to be able to easily pose the model.


----------



## Vardor

Bob May's head & torso to go inside a "bubble off" build up.:lol:


----------



## gareee

Count me in on a 1:6 scale model with limited articulation. bubble rotate, waist rotate, claws open/close, roller wheels on the bottom, and maybe arm black accordion silicone sleeves, so the arms can contract, and extend, maybe elbow bend.

I've got plenty of B-9s in other scales, but a 1:6 one would fit in with all my other 1:6 scale figures from sideshow and others.


----------



## djnick66

I think the dome on the TV robot has a largish opening on the bottom so they could fit all the interior parts inside. So its not like you you need the whole dome with just a small hole for the neck. A slide mold would work to get a smooth top/side curve, and then you would just have a plug in part for the bottom. Not a big deal really.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I'm no plastic tooling engineer but I do know several really sharp injection molding people and we've talked about this kind of problem.
In my opinion there is no good way to inject that bubble as a single piece and have it look anything like the real item...
Look at the shape of the bubble.....If you assume that the core will have the same general shape as the bubble itself -which would have to be the case to maintain a fairly uniform wall thickness for the finished part - then there is no way to put a one piece mold core inside that bubble - inject plastic in the tool and then remove the core - BECAUSE the hole in the bottom of the bubble would be SMALLER than the outer circumfrence of the bubble and thence the core at it's mid-point.
If, on the other hand, you make the bubble as one piece with a straight sided core then you'll end up with an unacceptably thick section around the sides of the bubble that will look absolutely nasty and cause problems with material shrinkage in the finished part! Thus this solution does not work...
A collapsing core won't work either because it will leave several mold line inside the part that cannot be removed easily!

The real bubble on the real robot is probably is a blown part just as real F-15 and F-16 canopies are blown items. Someone already explained that process in an earlier post..

Making blown bubbles for a 1/6 robot kit might present a significant cost hurdle...

In my opinion the only practical way to produce the bubble as injection molded parts is to make it as two parts....Just as the original Aurora / Polar Lights kits did it..

I see no other practical / cost effective solution to the problem.....

Dave


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Thanks for your input Dave, I'm sure you are better versed in this than most.

Tell you what, tho, I'd almost rather the two pieces be right and left than top and bottom. with right and left you could turn the seam to be "away" from the viewer but with top and bottom , there's just no escaping it

Or maybe right, left and a bottom plate. that way you could do all of the construction of the brain units on top of the base. then enclose the whole shebang with the right and left pieces when you've finished it.


----------



## starseeker

A thousand years ago I read somewhere that the bubble for the robot was blown and then the top was simply pressed down by hand until the desired shape was arrived at. It was a trial and error process. Be interesting to check the 1:1 robot replica build sites to see if there's any info on how the replica parts are made. As far as scale modeling goes, I've never come across anything on blowing plastic. The only way I can think of to replicate a hollow bubble would be either vac form or resin casting, both methods using something akin to the lost wax modeling technique. While the outer form could be two halves to release the bubble, the inner form would either have to be totally destroyed to remove it from inside the bubble or it would have to consist of maybe 5 parts, 4 outers and a core, finished perfectly smoothly on the outside but able to split apart into its components for removal. Neither blowing and pressing or the removable inner mold lends itself to mass production. 
The only way to get a seamless bubble "mass" produced is a resin casting capturing the bubble's interior permanently inside, and while producing a bubble free crystal clear casting isn't easy (you need either a vac chamber or a pressure chamber), it is possible, and maybe there is a skilled after market person out there who will undertake it. 
Question: which seam would be least obtrusive and easiest to clean up - the robot's styrene bubble split horizontally or split vertically? I'm thinking vertically. ??


----------



## hedorah59

I would be interested in a large scale B-9 - My only requirement would be accuracy, as many others have stated.


----------



## Capt. Krik

starseeker said:


> A thousand years ago I read somewhere that the bubble for the robot was blown and then the top was simply pressed down by hand until the desired shape was arrived at. It was a trial and error process. Be interesting to check the 1:1 robot replica build sites to see if there's any info on how the replica parts are made. As far as scale modeling goes, I've never come across anything on blowing plastic. The only way I can think of to replicate a hollow bubble would be either vac form or resin casting, both methods using something akin to the lost wax modeling technique. While the outer form could be two halves to release the bubble, the inner form would either have to be totally destroyed to remove it from inside the bubble or it would have to consist of maybe 5 parts, 4 outers and a core, finished perfectly smoothly on the outside but able to split apart into its components for removal. Neither blowing and pressing or the removable inner mold lends itself to mass production.


That's basically how it happened. The plastic was heated then blown into a sphere. While still hot the sphere was pressed between two pieces of wood to give the B9 his distinctive bubble. As Dave mentioned in his previous post there is no way to capture this piece as a single injection molded part.

Truthfully, I've lived with the two piece Aurora bubble for years and it really doesn't bother me. I mean that kit has so many glaring inaccuracies that do bother me I don't fret over a seam in the bubble.


----------



## toyroy

The bubbletops can be blowmolded by the billions.


----------



## drmcoy

Well, I would only want it if it had a full INTERIOR as seen in TRIP THROUGH THE ROBOT where Will and Dr. Smith crawled inside a greatly enlarged Robot.

Or if it had the lower deck of the Jupiter II somehow built into it.



If anyone ever makes a commerically available kit of this, count me in -- and the more accurate, the better. Various "season" versions within same kit would be a plus.


----------



## GKvfx

toyroy said:


> The bubbletops can be blowmolded by the billions.



Yes, but can they be done to a consistently high quality, reliably (so as not to screw up the rest of the kit's pipeline), and cheaply enough so Moebius can make the kit economically viable (for them and for us)?

Gene


----------



## toyroy

GKvfx said:


> Yes, but can they be done to a consistently high quality, reliably (so as not to screw up the rest of the kit's pipeline), and cheaply enough so Moebius can make the kit economically viable (for them and for us)?


I'm not an expert in the field, but I say "yes" to all. They only need simple, relatively inexpensive two-piece molds, and each mold can have MANY die cavities- all blown at the same time. And whatever parting line there may be, will only be on the outside of the part.


----------



## GKvfx

I think a small mold seam line (as opposed to a glue line between two parts) would be a concession that most builders would willingly deal with. The other thing that is a bit complicated is what goes _inside_ the bubble. Having worked on Greg Jein's restoration, I will say that you do need some "ship in the bottle" skills to get all the parts in there.

Hopefully Frank will get a good feel for the dialog here and look into it sometime in the future.

Gene


----------



## John P

Friend of mine built a full-sized B-9 many years ago. He ended up with a spare bubble, which his wife used for a salad bowl.


----------



## Richard Baker

John P said:


> Friend of mine built a full-sized B-9 many years ago. He ended up with a spare bubble, which his wife used for a salad bowl.


http://pagesperso-orange.fr/religionnaire/artistes/emerson_lake_&_palmer/art/brain_salad_surgery.jpg


----------



## JeffG

ALWAYS wanted an ACCURATE model of the B-9 and 1/6th would be the perfect scale. But how to make the bubble without a nasty sea, line? Hmmmm. Maybe they could give us as small a seam as possible right across and leave it to us to use superfine sandpapers to knock it down and polish it out like how Tamiya suggests on their cockpit canopies that have undercuts.


----------



## RSN

JeffG said:


> ALWAYS wanted an ACCURATE model of the B-9 and 1/6th would be the perfect scale. But how to make the bubble without a nasty sea, line? Hmmmm. Maybe they could give us as small a seam as possible right across and leave it to us to use superfine sandpapers to knock it down and polish it out like how Tamiya suggests on their cockpit canopies that have undercuts.


What about a seam that runs side to side, with a front and back? Viewed from the front, as most displays are, you would not see a seam. Just a ramble.


----------



## gareee

I really hate the idea of a side to side seam.

I'd prefer a 3 part bubble, a bottom with a hole in the center so putting the innards in would be easy, and then a top/bottom.


----------



## xsavoie

The Trendmasters L.I.S. Robot sucks.Seems somewhat about as imprecise as the Masudaya L.I.S. Robot.A precise 1/6th scale L.I.S. Robot would be more than welcome.Let Moebius do it right,finally.


----------



## gareee

I have both, and while they aren't 100% accurate, I think saying they suck is a tab extreme.

I've had the Masudya for about 15 years now, and while hes not "right" he will always be welcome in my collection.

But I WOULD like to see a 1:6 accurate one, since I have SO many 1:6 scale figures now, from sci fi, to movies, to tv shows.


----------



## Richard Baker

I too think 'suck' is a bit much. I have one too and while it does have some problems it is a LOT better than the original Aurora kit.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Garee,
That still does not solve the problem as the middle section is still larger in circumfrence at the mid point than it is at top and bottom - still a tooling nightmare! The mold core still does not come out of the finished part!

This is sure alot of time spent worrying about details of a kit that is not even on my list of projects for the next two years!!!

IF/When we do a new B-9 I'm suer we'll make our best effore to solve the Bubble problem.

I still don't see an injection molding solution without breaking it into pieces with some kind of seam running thru the bubble either horizontally or vertically....


----------



## Y3a

....then there's the writing on the buttons........


----------



## Richard Baker

Any way to Roto-cast the bubble? You may not get a perfect wall thickness, but it would be a trade-off for a lack of seam lines.


----------



## Dave Metzner

The issue then becomes one of optical quality..if the bubble has ripples in it that's as bad or worse than a seam running thru the center of it..

Dave


----------



## jbond

I don't mind the look of the Masudya robot bubble--it's molded well enough that the pieces squeeze together with no need for glue at all. There is a seam but it looks clean--I agree I would not want to do a "ship in a bottle" build even if someone miraculously figured out how to mold the bubble in one seamless piece.


----------



## xsavoie

Since the B9 Robot not on your near future projects for sure,we might as well move on to another subject.Now the question is,does Moebius plan on doing any more Lost In Space related kits or Irwin Allen kits in the near future in order to take advantage of that time limited licence that they now own.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I don't recall saying anything about B-9 being on any "near future list" - I just looked at my "near future" list and I don't see B-9 on that list..
I just went back thru this thread to double check - I don't see any announcement or hint that this is near future project.. 
Some of you guys have a way of reading between lines and seeing things that were never written and ways of hearing answers that were never given...
If we have other Lost in Space subjects planned for "near future" I wouldn't be telling about them here..
Frank has said that we have no problem with renewing our Irwin Allen license so it seems to me that we are not under a deadline to produce anything in the "Near future"..

Dave


----------



## John P

Ah, if only transporter technology was ready, imagine its benefits for the scale model industry. The bubble could be molded in one piece inside a single seamless mold, then beamed out of the mold and straight into the box.


----------



## Seaview

And still fit on a 12" shelf.


----------



## Punchcard76

I'll buy one ! Hopefully the "Power Pack" on his side better detail too.:dude:


----------



## djnick66

A seam on the outside in a one piece molding isnt a huge issue. You just polish it off. You find that on a lot of jet canopies now days. 5 mins with a sanding/polishing stick and the seam is gone.


----------



## John P

Seaview said:


> And still fit on a 12" shelf.






I bet if I turn the 18''er just right, it _will _fit.

I hope.


----------



## CaptCBoard

If you cut the J2 off like the original 'Landing Site' set was built, it would definitely fit on a 12" shelf!

Scott


----------



## scotpens

djnick66 said:


> A seam on the outside in a one piece molding isnt a huge issue. You just polish it off. You find that on a lot of jet canopies now days. 5 mins with a sanding/polishing stick and the seam is gone.


I think we've already thoroughly hashed and rehashed the issue of why an injection-molded one-piece bubble isn't going to work.


I WANT BIG MUSCLE-ROBOT JOHN! He's just so . . . butch!


----------



## Richard Baker

Considering the 1/6 Robot was suggested by people who didn't want to see precious effort expended on the Time Tunnel kit and were suggesting this as an alternative I think this has gone about as far as it can. It is not an upcoming kit (but has also not been ruled out either) so every point made here will be brought up again if an announcement is ever made.
Yes, I would like one too- and I am sure Moebius will engineer it even better that we can arm chair it. By now they have gotten a goo dimpression of the wish list and how popular it will be- but it is not going to happen for a while. I think thus far Moebius's product planning has been brilliant and I have no problem waiting for what they deem to be on the short/long list.


----------



## Moebius

Gee, not to be a trouble maker, but I can't believe Dave said he has a 2 year list of projects and no one has asked for hints.....


----------



## Dave Metzner

Thanks a bunch Frank!


----------



## teslabe

O.K. Frank, Here goes, what can you tell us?????


----------



## Dave Metzner

Not as much as you might like!


----------



## mcdougall

.............................


----------



## Seaview

WE won't tell anybody (except everybody reading this thread)! Honest ***** with cherrys on top (whatever THAT means)!






OK, we'll be patient.


----------



## Moebius

Pre-Wonderfest hint... There may be something Irwin Allen to see....


----------



## oshkosh619

Moebius said:


> Pre-Wonderfest hint... There may be something Irwin Allen to see....


You'll have one of his hideous toupees on display?? *RADICAL!!!!*
:thumbsup::tongue::freak::wave:


----------



## Richard Baker

1:1 scale prop of Nelson's whisky flask?


----------



## hedorah59

I was going to start asking about my Irwin Allen wish list, but I figure I would get pelted with stones at the very least :jest:

I will say that I am looking forward to any news from this weekend for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy

scotpens said:


> I think we've already thoroughly hashed and rehashed the issue of why an injection-molded one-piece bubble isn't going to work...


Some future archeologist is bound to wonder what kind of weird dead horse cult Hobbytalk was. :drunk:


----------



## xsavoie

Richard hit it dead on.The L.I.S. Robot was just a suggestion that some of us felt to be a better option to produce than the time tunnel.I guess I thought that if the L.I.S. licence was a very time limited thing and if it was a hard licence to renew,and if you guys had in mind to retire the L.I.S. kit list to be issued,and if a last one was planned,then the Robot would have been a fantastic choice.Of course,none of us are disappointed with the kits you have already issued and consider ourselves more than lucky with all the fantastic selection given to us.I guess that if this was a political arena,we would be considered as lobbyists trying to push through our ideas.


----------



## Seaview

Actually, now that I think of it, we're alot more like an advisory board who was never asked. :tongue:


----------



## John P

^That's kind of a good description for the whole internet. :lol:


----------



## scotpens

oshkosh619 said:


> You'll have one of his hideous toupees on display?? *RADICAL!!!!*
> :thumbsup::tongue::freak::wave:


According to Richard Chamberlain and others who worked closely with Irwin Allen, he didn't wear a toupee, exactly. From any distance he appeared to have a full head of hair, but it was actually an elaborate engineering job of hair that was trained, swirled, woven, pulled over, under and across. It was way more than a combover -- it was an architectural construction. And whenever anyone came up close enough behind I.A. to try to figure out how he "did" his hair, he would immediately turn around. He had "hair radar."

We now rejoin our topic in progress . . .


----------



## kdaracal

*B-9 Great idea!*

New to this post...Big Moebius fan...would definitely like to see a bigger B-9!:wave:


----------



## BatToys

What if the bubble was made out of glass to solve the seam issue?

My guess the next IA kit is the Spindrift the same size as the one the girl in the bikini holds.


----------



## oshkosh619

scotpens said:


> According to Richard Chamberlain and others who worked closely with Irwin Allen, he didn't wear a toupee, exactly. From any distance he appeared to have a full head of hair, but it was actually an elaborate engineering job of hair that was trained, swirled, woven, pulled over, under and across. It was way more than a combover -- it was an architectural construction. And whenever anyone came up close enough behind I.A. to try to figure out how he "did" his hair, he would immediately turn around. He had "hair radar."
> 
> We now rejoin our topic in progress . . .


ROFLMAO!!! Now *THAT'S* a revellation! We once had a mayor in Boston who used "constructive hair manipulation" to get "that perfect look". It became known as the Kevin White Comb-Over!

Back to the B-9.... there are some great ideas being sprouted here. I know it's probably not going to happen for a few years (not being on the "short list), but if any of the recommendations are incorporated, it's going to be the best B-9 to date!


----------



## Richard Baker

This thread is now getting me confused- right now I have the image of a B-9 wearing a toupee stuck in my head...


Actually IIRC the show did occasionally put some strange costumes on the Robot like when he was painting.

.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Just exactly HOW would you make the bubble out of glass! - Yes I know it would be blown glass - seems like a solution.
Excuse me but that's just not gonna happen! We have enough incidents of broken plastic parts now - Glass bubbles ? NO I don't think so..
Especially since the factories that produce PLASTIC kits are NOT EQUIPPED to produce blown GLASS!
Dave


----------



## oshkosh619

Richard Baker said:


> This thread is now getting me confused- right now I have the image of a B-9 wearing a toupee stuck in my head...
> 
> 
> Actually IIRC the show did occasionally put some strange costumes on the Robot like when he was painting.
> 
> .


C'mon Richard... admit it it. You thought the robot looked *HOT* in that gingham dress and wig in _Visit to a Hostile Planet_


----------



## rondenning

I collect LOTS of stuff in 1/6 scale, so you can put me down for at least 2 if they are in 1/6 scale!!( Probably more than that!)(2 more at least!!):thumbsup:
A 1/6 scale B-9, accurately done by Mobius, Thats a dream come true!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## starduster

Count me in for a 1/6th scale B-9 and Robby kits, about that bubble top how about molding the bottom portion up to the top section and having the top section placed on top like a candy dish lid the side will have no line and the thicker top end will hide the seam line, also giving more room to add insides to the dome, huh, maybe, huh, huh, :wave: just my 2 cents worth. Karl


----------



## Dar

I would also buy a couple of these. I would want one to paint up in a Black and White and one in color.:thumbsup: I also wouldnt mind to see a lighting kit included with this one. One for the bubble and one for the chest plate. I know wishful thinking for the lights but ya never know.


----------



## Richard Baker

Dar said:


> I would also buy a couple of these. I would want one to paint up in a Black and White and one in color.:thumbsup: I also wouldnt mind to see a lighting kit included with this one. One for the bubble and one for the chest plate. I know wishful thinking for the lights but ya never know.


Actually wishful thinking for the kit. This whole thread is conjectural as no kit has been announced- if one is planned for the future we will have to wait and see. I think this thread has shown a considerable interest in a kit of this Robot. I hope one eventually gets produced- the Aurora one had serious issues with detail and proportion. I think Moebius could make a great version of B-9...

.


----------



## starduster

Aside from the B-9 and Robby the robot how about other robot models ? I'm thinking maybe the robot from Tobor the great, never saw this robot in kit form and how about the robots from target earth, just some of the robot movies, just to get the brain thinking these would be different from the run of the mill bots. Karl


----------



## Y3a

Is it JUST ME...or is oshkosh619 stealing Henry's moniker? We need to have the mods approve the monikers I think. The Newbies just don't get it.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> Is it JUST ME...or is oshkosh619 stealing Henry's moniker? We need to have the mods approve the monikers I think. The Newbies just don't get it.


How hard would it be to simply _remove_ an avatar from the available pool, when someone chooses it?


----------



## teslabe

Y3a said:


> Is it JUST ME...or is oshkosh619 stealing Henry's moniker? We need to have the mods approve the monikers I think. The Newbies just don't get it.


Henry's not using that avatar anymore. I found it was worth the money to
become a supporter, that way no one has access to my avater.


----------



## Moonman27

I WOULD BUY AT LEAST 2,OR 3 1/6 SCALE B9S.!!!!I would not care too much about the bubble seam thing,I trust the judgement and skill of those involved with it's production to do the best they could. Alternate arms are a good idea,I think. The arms accordian ribs in real rubber would be cool,but would probably cause a storm of production problems. I would be stoked if they produced one at all!! Moebius has AMAZED me so far!


----------



## oshkosh619

Y3a said:


> Is it JUST ME...or is oshkosh619 stealing Henry's moniker? We need to have the mods approve the monikers I think. The Newbies just don't get it.



With all due respect, I followed to site's rules and directions on how to obtain one of the avatars offered to members. I prefer the GXII over any variation of the Jupiter 2. My intent is not to "take" anyone's avatar, yet I see no claim that it belongs soley to anyone. I used what was offered, just like several others here. If there's some rule against that, then present it and I'll gladly change it..... but judging by the response from others, it's obvious I did nothing wrong by choosing an avatar that appealed to me and was not "copywritten" to any single entity.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Oshkosh 619,
Sometimes you need to just ignore some comments around here! Sometimes people tend to hit the send button prematurely. I'm sure that no insult was intended..

Hope you enjoy the forum..

Dave


----------



## oshkosh619

Dave Metzner said:


> Oshkosh 619,
> Sometimes you need to just ignore some comments around here! Sometimes people tend to hit the send button prematurely. I'm sure that no insult was intended..
> 
> Hope you enjoy the forum..
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I guess I _was _a little sensitive as I thought I'd unintentionally stepped on toes or did something taboo. I have _*NO*_ intention to ruffle _anyones _feathers. I do like to play nice and get along. And Y3a, like I said, I only chose it 'cause I'm a GXII lover at heart and that was, by far, the best "stylized" avatar of her I'd seen available. As far as the forum is concerned, it is one of the most informative and enjoyable I've found online in a decade, and I'm enjoying corresponding with everyone here who share similar sci-fi passions :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

No Problem-o, I guess After ModelBuilders recent 'incident' I just over reacted...Sorry.


----------



## oshkosh619

Y3a said:


> No Problem-o, I guess After ModelBuilders recent 'incident' I just over reacted...Sorry.


No apology needed! I understand fully. And thanks.

Mike


----------



## toyroy

Oshkosh,
Even though Henry is using a new avatar, his very individualistic ID (g_xii) is still on that avatar. Of course, if Henry doesn't mind, no one else here does. But it may cause some confusion.


----------



## John P

Ya know, this is the only bboard I visit that has this "pool" of public avatars, without the ability for someone to have a private av. That's the one thing I wish they'd change here.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Why is this worth discussing? Oshkosh619 didn't infringe on someones personal avatar.
If you have issues with Hank's policies, or the way Hobbytalk is setup... take it up with Hank off the board....
Can we return to the previously scheduled program now!?

Dave


----------



## teslabe

John P said:


> Ya know, this is the only bboard I visit that has this "pool" of public avatars, without the ability for someone to have a private av. That's the one thing I wish they'd change here.


It's very easy to have your own avatar, become a supporter, it's not that much money and it shows you appreciate all the hard work the people who run this group do.....:wave:


----------



## LGFugate

I think someone mentioned this before, but I can't find it - how big would a 1/6th scale B-9 be?

BTW, I know this isn't an announced kit (yet), but I've found even after the 18" Jupiter 2 announcement, I still am drooling over the possibility of this!!!

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate

Hey, Dave!

I don't care how the bubble is made, I just want this kit!

Larry

:woohoo:


----------



## toyroy

LGFugate said:


> I think someone mentioned this before, but I can't find it - how big would a 1/6th scale B-9 be?...


I've read that the Robot was about 6' 4", so a 1:6 model would be a little over 12" tall.


----------



## gareee

Dave: I recall McFarlane toys haveing the same issue making the bubble helmet for their Mini Me small figure, and later for the 18" version. I'll ask around and see if I can find out if they had any ingenious workarounds to making something like that.

The 18" mini me I have hers has a seamless bubble helmet, and no distortion from the plastic's thickness. The bubble IS about 5 " across, but I seem to recall the smaller figure also haveing a seamless helmet, so they might have come up with some clever idea on doing them.

I have a few freinds that worked for McFarlane toys, and I'll pick thier brains to see if I can learn anything, even if a 1:6 robot kit IS a long ways away.

Here's a web pic of the larger mini me toy:


----------



## gareee

toyroy said:


> I've read that the Robot was about 6' 4", so a 1:6 model would be a little over 12" tall.


I dunno.. John Robinson was pretty tall, but when you see him standing next to the robot, the robot looks almost a foot taller, with a raised bubble.

And most 1:6 scale figures are about 12" tall already. Last thing we'd need is another robot out of scale with everything else.


----------



## toyroy

gareee said:


> I dunno.. John Robinson was pretty tall, but when you see him standing next to the robot, the robot looks almost a foot taller, with a raised bubble.
> 
> And most 1:6 scale figures are about 12" tall already. Last thing we'd need is another robot out of scale with everything else.


Yes, Williams was 6' 3", according to IMDb. I'm no expert on the Robot; I actually posted a thread here asking about his height, when I couldn't find the info elsewhere. I do think the Robot model should be made in a sensible, commonly used scale. As I've said before, 1:6 is one size which makes some sense(granted, the Robot would be over 12" tall,) since SFM makes 1:6 scale(12") LiS figures.


----------



## gareee

So the robot would probably have to be at least 13" tall, I think, based on that.


----------



## toyroy

gareee said:


> So the robot would probably have to be at least 13" tall, I think, based on that.


Large enough for serious lighting and animation possibilities, if not actual robotics experimentation. :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

Hi All --

I deleted the posts about a garage kit someone wants to make/sell as they do not belong here in the Moebius Models forum. 

Let's all try to remember: This is a specialized forum that is ONLY for the discussion of things related to Moebius Models, past and present. Aftermarket vendors are welcome to talk about their wares here if they are specifically designed for a Moebius kit, but using the forum to gauge interest in a possible "new" garage kit is not what we are here for!

--Henry


----------



## Thunder Hawk

I'd like to see a B9 with a 1 piece bubble for the head. The seam in the original kit ruins the look.
Rubber accordion arm and leg tubes would be great.
The ability to light the kit would be appreciated.
Movable wheels and treads.


----------



## LGFugate

Already been discussed, ThunderHawk - It's not possible to make a one-piece bubble with today's molding technology.

Larry


----------



## kdaracal

Thunder Hawk said:


> I'd like to see a B9 with a 1 piece bubble for the head. The seam in the original kit ruins the look.
> Rubber accordion arm and leg tubes would be great.
> The ability to light the kit would be appreciated.
> Movable wheels and treads.



I used a Creature Arts brand aftermarket accuratization kit to upgrade my Polar Lights repop B-9 and it has the seam located down toward the bottom edge of the dome, which minimizes the seam effect. The product is so-so and is hazy instead of crystal clear. But I would think it is how the bubble should be molded if Moebius ever does one. Here are some pics of mine for comparison:

*Polar Lights Close Up: *










*Creature Arts Upgrade:* 










I'm not that up on the actual movie prop, but if that has a seam somewhere, I'd like the model to have an accurate seam, as well.

(Notice the "neck" area on the Creature Arts upgrade)


----------



## Paulbo

A seamless dome *could* be done for a mass market kit. I looked into doing it for aftermarket, but the upfront costs were over $3000 - I would have gotten somewhere around 5000 pieces, but there's just no way I could have sold that many.

The process I looked into is blow molding, and it's the way that soda bottles are made.


----------



## Richard Baker

Any way to cast the head/brain greebly inside a solid bubble shape? It would appear a bit distorted, but I have seen paperweights done this way before...


----------



## kdaracal

Paulbo said:


> A seamless dome *could* be done for a mass market kit. I looked into doing it for aftermarket, but the upfront costs were over $3000 - I would have gotten somewhere around 5000 pieces, but there's just no way I could have sold that many.
> 
> The process I looked into is blow molding, and it's the way that soda bottles are made.


I'd be very happy with the two piece "bowl and platter" bubble. I said it before and I'll say it again- I'd pay $75-$100 for a bigger scale, and I'd buy 3. One to super detail and light, one OOTB, and one to keep in the box unopened.



> _*Destroy Robinson family!, Destroy navigation computer, destroy hyper sleep chambers! Destroy Jupiter II...*_


:wave:


----------



## gareee

Much as I hate to expand the non Moebius chatter, odds are that haze can be cleared up with a few coats of future floor wax. Test it first.

I need to se if some of that oxy clean stuf can remove the yellowing from my own masudya B9.. all the clear parts are quite yellowed by now.


----------



## kdaracal

Richard Baker said:


> Any way to cast the head/brain greebly inside a solid bubble shape? It would appear a bit distorted, but I have seen paperweights done this way before...


My wife has a half dome paper weight filled with pennies at the bottom. It's very heavy, but ultra clear. She's had it for more then 25 years. No way to light, though.


----------



## kdaracal

> _odds are that haze can be cleared up with a few coats of future floor wax._


It was hazy when new. So I did not try the Future, but I thought about it. It is not made with regular styrene. But I don't know what it IS made of. It sands like resin. Is there such a thing as clear resin?


----------



## kdaracal

> _I need to se if some of that oxy clean stuf can remove the yellowing from my own masudya B9.. all the clear parts are quite yellowed by now._


I rubbed my wife's car head lamps (plastic-2002 Ford model) with Future and a cotton cloth. All that yellow came off and they are like new.


----------



## kdaracal

Paulbo said:


> *A seamless dome *could* be done for a mass market kit.* I looked into doing it for aftermarket, but the upfront costs were over $3000 - I would have gotten somewhere around 5000 pieces, but there's just no way I could have sold that many.
> 
> The process I looked into is blow molding, and it's the way that soda bottles are made.


Moebius casting are super true and accurate. I can't even dry-fit parts, because they are too snug and I end up breaking the locator pins off. I bet they could do a real tight bowl and platter and have it looking real good.


----------



## gareee

Yes, there is clear resin... most of the haze should be caused by the surfaces. The smoother the surface, the more "clear" something is.

You can even put superglue on a clear part (which will haze it) and add future over the top, and see most of that haze vanish. I've been a fan of Future floor wax and model building now since about 1973!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

If the junctions were located at the bottom of the bulb, that is, with an opening just large enough for the placement of the brain and a closing clear disk (with glue), the seam line may not be so visible (I guess).


----------



## kdaracal

Fernando Mureb said:


> If the junctions were located at the bottom of the bulb, *that is, with an opening just large enough for the placement of the brain and a closing clear disk *(with glue), the seam line may not be so visible (I guess).


It worked for Creature Arts, because the seam is in line with the rest of the horizontal plane of the "base". The pictures I posted look bad because my modeling skills are low. Not because it is a bad aftermarket product. 

So, I figure, a nice styrene version from Moebius with tight registrations, would make a two-part upside down bowl and platter design really look great. Sure, you could see the seam from an underneath view, but a straight, head-on view would look virtually seamless. Sorry to beat this point, but I really want a bigger, accurate B9! :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

This is what I had in mind. Does it match your idea? :wave:


----------



## kdaracal

Fernando Mureb said:


> This is what I had in mind? Does it match your idea? :wave:


Totally perfect, Sir! Thanks! Pie in the sky at this point, though. I'm going to continue to beat the B9 horse in the wish list thread, every so often. 
_One of these days...............!!_

I thought I made a good point about the fact that folks have a real emotional attachment to this robot. I really want a big Spindrift, as well. But people don't have the same feelings they do for that. There is a website that sells $24,500 1:1 scale B9's, and they sell about 40 a year. The are super accurate, and are essentially puppets that plug into the wall. You have to order them way in advance, to be able to get one. I'd be happy to pay a little higher price for a decent kit version. Not $25,000! But $120 is not out of the question. What ever it takes to get the right amount of profit margin for Moebius!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

kdaracal said:


> Totally perfect, Sir! Thanks! Pie in the sky at this point, though. I'm going to continue to beat the B9 horse in the wish list thread, every so often.
> _One of these days...............!!_
> 
> I thought I made a good point about the fact that folks have a real emotional attachment to this robot. I really want a big Spindrift, as well. But people don't have the same feelings they do for that. There is a website that sells $24,500 1:1 scale B9's, and they sell about 40 a year. The are super accurate, and are essentially puppets that plug into the wall. You have to order them way in advance, to be able to get one. I'd be happy to pay a little higher price for a decent kit version. Not $25,000! But $120 is not out of the question. What ever it takes to get the right amount of profit margin for Moebius!


Yes, me too. I'd LOVE a 1/6 scale B9, and I know many people would snap up such a kit fast. 

I have the 1/6 scale Robby figure from XPlus (and the LIS 1/6 figures from SciFi Metropolis) and I'd love a B9 to go along with them.

Sean


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kdaracal said:


> Totally perfect, Sir! Thanks! Pie in the sky at this point, though. I'm going to continue to beat the B9 horse in the wish list thread, every so often.
> _One of these days...............!!_
> 
> I thought I made a good point about the fact that folks have a real emotional attachment to this robot. I really want a big Spindrift, as well. But people don't have the same feelings they do for that. There is a website that sells $24,500 1:1 scale B9's, and they sell about 40 a year. The are super accurate, and are essentially puppets that plug into the wall. You have to order them way in advance, to be able to get one. I'd be happy to pay a little higher price for a decent kit version. Not $25,000! But $120 is not out of the question. What ever it takes to get the right amount of profit margin for Moebius!


For 120.00 I'd be in for two. :wave:


----------



## kdaracal

Fernando,
I purchased a fully assembled diecast Robby figure with his Forbidden Planet car and I paid $120 at a convention called Monsterpalooza, in Burbank in 2010. It looks identical to the plastic Polar Lights kit, only slightly smaller. As if they used the same mold masters and downsized them slightly. He has articulated head bubble, hands, elbow joints, and feet and knee joints. The car is plastic, but quite accurate. The set is also made by X Plus. 

I don't want to get too far off the Moebius B9. Henry might yell at me! :tongue:

Here's a picture:

http://www.robotoys.com/st_prod.html?p_prodid=2065&p_catid=62


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Wow! You're a lucky guy!


----------



## falcondesigns

kdaracal said:


> Fernando,
> I purchased a fully assembled diecast Robby figure with his Forbidden Planet car and I paid $120 at a convention called Monsterpalooza, in Burbank in 2010. It looks identical to the plastic Polar Lights kit, only slightly smaller. As if they used the same mold masters and downsized them slightly. He has articulated head bubble, hands, elbow joints, and feet and knee joints. The car is plastic, but quite accurate. The set is also made by X Plus.
> 
> I don't want to get too far off the Moebius B9. Henry might yell at me! :tongue:
> 
> Here's a picture:
> 
> http://www.robotoys.com/st_prod.html?p_prodid=2065&p_catid=62


X-Plus does NOT use other peoples masters,They do their own R x D.


----------



## fortress

Moebius said:


> Pre-Wonderfest hint... There may be something Irwin Allen to see....


Well on that note all that can be said is that whatever it is will sure
to knock folks for a loop, I mean Moebius has pretty much done a
fair amount of the more popular IA subjects my favorites being 
the J2, Flying sub, amd the TV Seaview kits. Really looking forward
to that 8-window Seaview, man it looks dead on! Really the only
three major subjects that I could think of would be a larger B-9 
kit, The Time Tunnel Complex (that we seldom here about) and
the "THING THAT CANNOT BE NAMED". Lol.

just picked up your mini-Spindrift kit (WOW! It's a Mini) really nice
overall I was pretty darn happy with it can't wait to trick-it out with
some of the aftermarket parts and decals.

Can't wait to see what you guy are producing next, you are indeed 
one of the reasons why modeling is fun again for me.

Thank You Big MO'


fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

falcondesigns said:


> X-Plus does NOT use other peoples masters,They do their own R x D.


That's good to know. I've been wondering about that ever since I bought it.
The quality is superb. Thanks!


----------



## falcondesigns

kdaracal said:


> That's good to know. I've been wondering about that ever since I bought it.
> The quality is superb. Thanks!


X-Plus is a small but highly respected company because of their high quality.I was fortunate to consult on a die-cast Disney Nautilus that they were working on,I got to hold the prototype in my hands.I don't know if this ever made it to production.


----------



## Seaview

Disregard, my bad.


----------



## kdaracal

falcondesigns said:


> X-Plus is a small but highly respected company because of their high quality.I was fortunate to consult on a die-cast Disney Nautilus that they were working on,I got to hold the prototype in my hands.I don't know if this ever made it to production.


I love these companies that have integrity and go the extra mile for folks. Just like Moebius, I like pushing my disposable income that direction. I don't go crazy, (that was my only purchase at the 2010 Monsterpalooza for myself) but I WILL spend moola for the right product. And if Moebius comes out with a winner, you can bet I'll do my part!


----------



## Tiberious

You guys might want to check out the Moebius Models Facebook page....

Just sayin'

Tib


----------



## RSN

Tiberious said:


> You guys might want to check out the Moebius Models Facebook page....
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Tib


Yup, I read what he had to say......looks promising! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

RSN said:


> Yup, I read what he had to say......looks promising! :thumbsup:



It did sound promising, didn't it? If there is indeed a new B9 in the future
I'd personally order at least a half dozen!


----------



## Zombie_61

I only want one...an _accurate_ one. :dude:

Preferably no larger than 1/6 scale, and no rubber parts...but I'm probably in the minority.


----------



## Tiberious

YEAH, NO GRID LINES....or maybe GRID LINES!!!


----------



## RSN

Tiberious said:


> YEAH, NO GRID LINES....or maybe GRID LINES!!!


Now don't start that here! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

Now the Robot would be a good kit to have vinyl parts on, at least for the arms and possibly the legs. It works very well in some of the new Pegasus kits. That would eliminate or at least alleviate the seam problem

Dragon does the same thing in a few of their models... they have what they call DS (Dragon Styrene) which is gluable with regular model cement, but is flexible, captures crisp and fine detail well, and can be used to mold complex parts in one large piece.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Could someone transcribe to this thread what Moebius says in its facebook's page about the B9, for those, like me, which doesn't have a FB account?  Please.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Fernando Mureb said:


> Could someone transcribe to this thread what Moebius says in its facebook's page about the B9, for *those*, like me, which doesn't have a FB account?  Please.


I know, I know: "those" who paleface? :wave:


----------



## Seaview

Actually, I have a FB account and access to Moebius, but don't see any mention of B9.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

This is frustrating! 

Anyway, thanks Seaview. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

Fernando Mureb said:


> Could someone transcribe to this thread what Moebius says in its facebook's page about the B9, for those, like me, which doesn't have a FB account?  Please.


From Frank on Tuesday:

"*Moebius Models* Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..."

Sounds like it is in the works to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

RSN said:


> From Frank on Tuesday:
> 
> "*Moebius Models* Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..."
> 
> Sounds like it is in the works to me!:thumbsup:


 
:thumbsup: Thanks, Ron! Though I wonder why it's not showing up on my FB Moebius page.


----------



## Tiberious

I thought I'd throw in the request in the announcement of the 1000 Friends on Facebook sale, I didn't expect Frank to even acknowledge the remark.

Nobody expects the Frank bomb-drops!


----------



## Seaview

NOW I see it! Thanks!


----------



## LGFugate

I *Don't* have a Facebook account, but you don't need one to visit the Moebius FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964?sk=app_2309869772

Like Seaview, I don't see any mention of a B9 in there, either!

Larry


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> From Frank on Tuesday:
> 
> "*Moebius Models* Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..."
> 
> Sounds like it is in the works to me!:thumbsup:


Wow, this sounds exciting!!! I hope it happens (in 1/6)!

Sean


----------



## RSN

LGFugate said:


> I *Don't* have a Facebook account, but you don't need one to visit the Moebius FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964?sk=app_2309869772
> 
> Like Seaview, I don't see any mention of a B9 in there, either!
> 
> Larry


It is not a posting, it is a reply he made to someone under a post on Tuesday. I copied his comment here. :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

Big B9? SWEET! PLEASE let him be 1/6 scale, and have any parts that could lit be molded clear, including the power pack.


----------



## zike

djnick66 said:


> Now the Robot would be a good kit to have vinyl parts on,


After the Chariot debacle, I'd rather not see another vinyl part in a Moebius kit ever again.


----------



## Seaview

A valid concern about the vinyl deterioration problem. However, optional arm lengths molded in styrene is not out of the question, considering the optional parts supplied with the big Seaview and Jupiter 2 kits. :dude:


----------



## xsavoie

Of course the option of either rubbery type and styrene arms and legs sections as well would be great.Would be great to add lights and sounds to the B-9 Robot as well.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

RSN said:


> It is not a posting, it is a reply he made to someone under a post on Tuesday. I copied his comment here. :thumbsup:


And, of course, he knew that his comment would "short circuiting" everybody's brain here. So, we have the right of have hope. :woohoo::roll::tongue:


----------



## Seaview

xsavoie said:


> Of course the option of either rubbery type and styrene arms and legs sections as well would be great.Would be great to add lights and sounds to the B-9 Robot as well.


I see lights and sounds to be the province of those garage kit aftermarket folks whose craftsmanship improves with every passing year. :thumbsup:


----------



## tr7nut

*Same old subjects...*

I LOVE B9, wanted him for a brother growing up... but why not ask for things that have not been done yet? New subject matter, instead of the same old subjects re-hashed, up sized, down sized or accurized? (sp?) Let's get some NEW styrene going on out there! I am so thankful for Monarch's Ghost and Sinbad, Moebius' Iron Man and so many countless others. We continue to have "wish list" threads and every one of us have new and creative ideas for what we'd like to build. Can we please focus on new stuff? Jest sayin'... or begging actually. 
Cliff


----------



## teslabe

tr7nut said:


> I LOVE B9, wanted him for a brother growing up... but why not ask for things that have not been done yet?
> Cliff


IMHO it's because it's never been done right in any scale and to be frustrated by all the offerings so far......:drunk: I have two Masudaya 1/5 scale B-9s, that's as close as I've found and it's not great but it's better then nothing. I would like at least one good 1/5-1/6 scale offering done right and I know Moebius is the company that could bring it to us.......:thumbsup: Just a thought......:wave:

P.S. I had fun with the small B-9's in my Chariot builds and can only imagine what fun I could have with something 16" tall


----------



## djnick66

zike said:


> After the Chariot debacle, I'd rather not see another vinyl part in a Moebius kit ever again.


Well it depends how its done. Companies like Tamiya, Dragon, AFV Club and Bronco use a gluable flexible styrene plastic. Its quite different from the rubber tires on the Chariot. And you can glue it with regular model cement. Nice thing too is if there is a seam on the part, working over the seam with a brush and some liquid cement will remove the seam... no sanding or filler needed.


----------



## gareee

As far as current items, part of the problem is that entertainement today is very fleeting, and charges exorbanant fees to get anything produced.

Things change in just a few years, with reboots and complete design changes, so items don't get that long term love that the older items get, I think.

I can remember every detail of the B9, but for example, if you asked me to describe the protector ships in Farscape, I couldn't. Since the average age of scale modelers is also climbing, I'm sure the desire is to also hit the largest potential market possible.


----------



## fortress

Well 1/6 scale B-9 Robot? It seems that Moebius dose prefer 
Lost in Space above any other Irwin Allen shows. Overall they
have indeed provided some great offerings, looking forward to
the Chariot/Space Pod set.

As far as the robot goes in the scale yeah I could go for that,
if the B-9 is the subject that they are hinting on.

fortress


----------



## xsavoie

Well,if the 1/6th scale Lost In Space B-9 Robot is issued and the sales go well,you know what this means.A 1/6th scale Robby the Robot should not be far behind and would be a must for a showdown between those two robots.:thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

Oh hell yes! I' be in for a 1:6 robby as well! I'm tired of my out of scale Masudya robots not fitting in properly anywhere!


----------



## Chrisisall

teslabe said:


> IMHO it's because it's never been done right in any scale


ACTUALLY... 










That's about as accurate as I've ever seen it. Body to leg ratio, leg shape, shoulder hooks, arm connection to arm cavity, it's nearly perfect except for the claw shape & gauntlet size, and that's not a big deal to fix if you'd want to.
I have four of these myself. Gonna totally accurize at least two of 'em in the coming months.:thumbsup: So much easier than the vinyl big brother IMO.


----------



## RSN

All those toys made in Japan were made from measurements of the "Stunt" Robot that was sent over there in the '80's by Greg Jein. I prefer the costume that Bob May wore, with the squished legs, over the way too tall stunt Robot. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Chrisisall

RSN said:


> the squished legs


Yeah, but ofttimes they got a little TOO squished. Still, I really liked the uneven-ness to them- made me think they were a covering to hide the ugly hydraulics.


----------



## teslabe

Chrisisall said:


> ACTUALLY...
> That's about as accurate as I've ever seen it. Body to leg ratio, leg shape, shoulder hooks, it's nearly perfect except for the claw shape & gauntlet size, and that's not a big deal to fix if you'd want to.
> I have four of these myself. Gonna totally accurize at least two of 'em in the coming months.:thumbsup: So much easier than the vinyl big brother IMO.


Sorry, but I still say no one has done a large scale B-9 properly....... The two 1/5th Masudayas I have are OK but not great. I have a lot of work to do on these guys to make them what I want and for now they are nice foundations.......:thumbsup: But I'd love a prefect rendering from the one and only company I feel could pull it off, I think their name starts with an "M"..... IMHO......:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

teslabe said:


> Sorry, but I still say no one has done a *large scale* B-9 properly.......


Ummmm.....


----------



## teslabe

Chrisisall said:


> Ummmm.....


O.K. where is that $25,000, I had it right here.......


----------



## Chrisisall

teslabe said:


> O.K. where is that $25,000, I had it right here.......


You did say "big scale"...

Okay, brass tacks here- are you willing to separate & shave down each of the higher leg sections on the Masudaya by a mm or 2? Or fabricate the leg parts from scratch? That's a lot of work, but it *would* make it more screen accurate.

I thought about it, but at that scale (16") it's more work than I want to do without getting paid for it, not to mention that my Son wouldn't allow me to do it. He loves it as is.

The smaller solid plastic versions are my domain, however.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

...


----------



## liskorea317

xsavoie said:


> Well,if the 1/6th scale Lost In Space B-9 Robot is issued and the sales go well,you know what this means.A 1/6th scale Robby the Robot should not be far behind and would be a must for a showdown between those two robots.:thumbsup:


That wouldn't be bad!


----------



## otto

I'd buy one, and a Robby too!


----------



## Richard Baker

IIRC the 1/6 scale is just a wishlist- if they do decide to produce a kit it could be any size. I would even settle for matching the old Aurora scale if the details and proportions were done correctly.


----------



## teslabe

The advanage of the 1/6th scale is that builders could more easly enhance
the kit with lighting and animation. The smaller the kit the less one could do,
so I say make it big......

P.S. I too would love a Robby kit of the same scale.....


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Another advantage to 1/6 is that there is a _*huge*_ legion of 1/6 collectors out there who come from the era of LIS and would love a 1/6 scale B9. If you're not familiar with the world of 1/6 check out message boards like SideshowFreaks and 1/6 Warriors. 

Also, the Sci Fi Metropolis LIS action figures are also 1/6 scale. AND an amazing 1/6 scale Robby was already released by XPlus. 1/6 would be ideal for many reasons.

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall

John P said:


> ...


You... _own_ that-??


----------



## Captain Han Solo

teslabe said:


> Sorry, but I still say no one has done a large scale B-9 properly....... The two 1/5th Masudayas I have are OK but not great. I have a lot of work to do on these guys to make them what I want and for now they are nice foundations.......:thumbsup: But I'd love a prefect rendering from the one and only company I feel could pull it off, I think their name starts with an "M"..... IMHO......:wave:


I disagree Sir

Lunar Models...Yes Lunar Models put out this excellent Robot back in the late 80's 1990's.

The drawbacks were the Upper head and clear parts...they yellowed with age..But it was almost a dead on accurate copy.. No he is not 1/6 Scale..He was 10 1/2 Inches tall. Here is my Robot....


----------



## kdaracal

beatlepaul said:


> I disagree Sir
> 
> Lunar Models...Yes Lunar Models put out this excellent Robot back in the late 80's 1990's.
> 
> The drawbacks were the Upper head and clear parts...they yellowed with age..But it was almost a dead on accurate copy.. No he is not 1/6 Scale..He was 11 1/2 Inches tall. Here is my Robot....


I can even see the slight taper if the main body cylinder!


----------



## zike

The Lunar kit hardly qualifies as large scale.

And it was a $100.00+ limited edition resin kit with an awful bubble head.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

zike said:


> The Lunar kit hardly qualifies as large scale.
> 
> And it was a $100.00+ limited edition resin kit with an awful bubble head.


 
At 10.5 Inches tall I would say that was a "Large Scale".

I already pointed out the fact that the head was a drawback.:freak:!

Who cares if it was a Limited edition kit?..IT is still the most accurate "kit" out there.

However, I must point out none of this talk is on topic...

When Moebius does release a Robot from Lost In Space, I will, as always be one of the first in line to buy it!!


----------



## Chrisisall

beatlepaul said:


> I already pointed out the fact that the head was a drawback.:freak:!


The claws needed to be angled too, but I'm nit-picking, it's a GREAT model.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Chrisisall said:


> The claws needed to be angled too, but I'm nit-picking, it's a GREAT model.:thumbsup:


They are angled.:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups

The Lunar Models Jupiter 2 model was a "Limited Edition" too. They produced them for about 20 years.


----------



## Chrisisall

beatlepaul said:


> They are angled.:thumbsup:


Sorry, I guess the camera is so close to the subject it's hard to see it well.:wave:


----------



## John P

Chrisisall said:


> You... _own_ that-??


Sadly, no, he belonged to a friend. He built it a little at a time from parts he got thru various internet sources. It had fully working lights, and a Sony Minidisk player with sampled Robot sayings. The voice coils flashed in sync with the recorded voice. Total cost to build was about $6k.

And REALLY sadly, he sold it when he needed money for a house.

We once went over for dinner, and he and his wife served the salad in a spare head dome.


----------



## teslabe

beatlepaul said:


> I disagree Sir
> 
> Lunar Models...Yes Lunar Models put out this excellent Robot back in the late 80's 1990's.


Although you did a fantastic job, I have nothing nice to say about Lunar Models.......:drunk: Isn't his torso and legs solid? Not much chance of any lights going into that thing. I remember braking many drill bits trying to put lighting in their horrible J-2 interior for the 16.5" nightmare. So as I said before, no one has done a good 16" or taller B-9 that can be modded properly......


----------



## Chrisisall

teslabe said:


> no one has done a good 16" or taller B-9 that can be modded properly......


I have absolutely no doubt that YOU will. Mine is just a nice model, yours will be a fully lighted & accurate _doozie_, I conjure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

John P said:


> Total cost to build was about $6k.
> And REALLY sadly, he sold it when he needed money for a house.
> We once went over for dinner, and he and his wife served the salad in a spare head dome.


----------



## teslabe

Chrisisall said:


> I have absolutely no doubt that YOU will. Mine is just a nice model, yours will be a fully lighted & accurate _doozie_, I conjure.:thumbsup:


That's very kind of you to say that, I'm very humbled my friend......
Now, all we need is a big "flash-mob" to storm Moebius's shop and refuse to
leave til they offer us our big boy...... Just kidding Frank.....:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

teslabe said:


> Now, all we need is a big "flash-mob" to storm Moebius's shop and refuse to
> leave til they offer us our big boy


I'm THERE!
Sit-in! So 60's!!!!:dude:


----------



## Seaview

teslabe said:


> Although you did a fantastic job, I have nothing nice to say about Lunar Models.......:drunk: Isn't his torso and legs solid? Not much chance of any lights going into that thing. I remember braking many drill bits trying to put lighting in their horrible J-2 interior for the 16.5" nightmare. So as I said before, no one has done a good 16" or taller B-9 that can be modded properly......


 
His torso is hollow, but the arms and legs are solid. I'm very happy with the way mine turned out, painted in the "first season" scheme. I have a second one still unbuilt that I plan on painting in the "second & third season" colors. :dude:
When Moebius comes out with their version, I plan on getting 4 of them; 1 for "first season", 1 for "color seasons", 1 for *"Golden Boy", and 1 to build after retirement.
*"I'm gonna jump down, turn around, pick the golden nugget..." :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

Seaview said:


> I'm very happy with the way mine turned out, painted in the "first season" scheme.


This post does not compute without pictorial references.


----------



## bert model maker

Seaview, What about the black & white anti matter robot ?


----------



## Y3a

I also think the Lunar Models B9 is a great model.



Same with the Robby



Same with Gort


----------



## teslabe

Seaview said:


> When Moebius comes out with their version,


It sounds like you might know something........ O.K. it's time to come clean my friend, you'll sleep much better once you get it off your chest .........


----------



## RSN

teslabe said:


> It sounds like you might know something........ O.K. it's time the come clean my friend, you'll sleep much better once you get it off your chest .........


It goes back to the quote I posted from the Moebius Facebook page, a few weeks ago, that an announcement of a big B9 may be coming in a few months. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

Y3a said:


> I also think the Lunar Models B9 is a great model.


Wow that really does look nice, especially the rubber-looking leg area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

RSN said:


> It goes back to the quote I posted from the Moebius Facebook page, a few weeks ago, that an announcement of a big B9 may be coming in a few months. :thumbsup:


 
SHHH! I want them to think I'm a "man of mystery" or something!


----------



## Seaview

Chrisisall said:


> This post does not compute without pictorial references.


 
And I STILL don't have a camera (or even a cell phone. heck, I still use an Abacus to do my taxes!)


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> SHHH! I want them to think I'm a "man of mystery" or something!


Sorry.............:drunk:


----------



## Chrisisall

I till think this one is the most accurate Robot ever, not what you'd call large scale, though...:tongue:


----------



## Seaview

RSN said:


> Sorry.............:drunk:


 
I'm only joshing you, my friend! :wave:


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> I'm only joshing you, my friend! :wave:


You know that I know that you know I know.........ya know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

bert model maker said:


> Seaview, What about the black & white anti matter robot ?


I got one!


----------



## Seaview

bert model maker said:


> Seaview, What about the black & white anti matter robot ?


 
Naw; it looks too much like a Hostess Cupcake, and would only make me hungry every time I looked at it. :tongue:
Incidentally, that anti-matter paint scheme always reminded me of that Frank Gorshin episode on Star Trek-TOS.


----------



## Chrisisall

Seaview said:


> Naw; it looks too much like a Hostess Cupcake


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zombie_61

Seaview said:


> Incidentally, that anti-matter paint scheme always reminded me of that Frank Gorshin episode on Star Trek-TOS.


That was _Let That Be Your Last Battlefield_ from season 3. Also incidentally, I thought of the same thing when I saw Chrisisall's photo in post #223. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

Zombie_61 said:


> incidentally, I thought of the same thing when I saw Chrisisall's photo in post #223. :thumbsup:


Oh ho ho ho, let's all make fun of the sick Chrisisall's feverish attempt at a tiny Robot!! 


Yeah... he does look like that, though...

Here he looked more like the Stay-Puft-Marsh-Mellow man...









I was really ill.


----------



## bert model maker

Just like the robots cake for his birthday in the great vegitable rebellion.


----------



## Chrisisall

Moisture...MOISTURE....


----------



## John P

The Michelin Man lives!


----------



## sorlaegoldie

Just looked at my B9 I got about 10 years ago - all lights and sound. It's made by Trendmaster for Newline. The robot is about a foot high. The body is light grey plastic overpainted silver and dark grey. The silver looks as if its fading off - got to say that this thread makes me want to clean up its seams and repaint.


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Posted Aug 2011:



RSN said:


> From Frank on Tuesday:
> 
> "*Moebius Models* Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..."
> 
> Sounds like it is in the works to me!:thumbsup:


Well, it's been a few months. Any news on this???

Sean


----------



## RSN

SpaceCrawler said:


> Posted Aug 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's been a few months. Any news on this???
> 
> Sean


Patience! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium

> From Frank on Tuesday:
> "Moebius Models Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..."


Say what?! Somehow I missed this little bit of news altogether! :freak:


----------



## gareee

HUH? WaddidImiss?


----------



## RSN

gareee said:


> HUH? WaddidImiss?


Frank posted that tease on the Moebius Facebook page back in August.


----------



## gareee

I wonder if the project fell through?


----------



## kdaracal

RSN said:


> Frank posted that tease on the Moebius Facebook page back in August.


Oh my lord, RSN! I just about had a conniption fit when I saw this thread resurrected! Can anyone provide a link to a lowly non-facebook fella? I want to read that teaser for myself! :tongue::freak::tongue::freak:


----------



## kdaracal

gareee said:


> I wonder if the project fell through?


Usually Moebius products don't fall through after a teaser is announced. 
**GULP**


----------



## Ductapeforever

They have the Irwin Allen license for quite a bit longer,....anything is possible.


----------



## RSN

kdaracal said:


> Oh my lord, RSN! I just about had a conniption fit when I saw this thread resurrected! Can anyone provide a link to a lowly non-facebook fella? I want to read that teaser for myself! :tongue::freak::tongue::freak:


Here is the Facebook link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964

Scroll down to the August 2, 2011 post. Click on "View All Comments" and you will find it 5th up from the bottom. Even if you do not have a Facebook account, you should be able to read it, just not comment. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

It's only been a *shade* over 3 months since Frank said "Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..." isn't it a bit premature to start saying "OMG it *must* have been cancelled"?


----------



## RSN

Paulbo said:


> It's only been a *shade* over 3 months since Frank said "Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..." isn't it a bit premature to start saying "OMG it *must* have been cancelled"?


YES!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

Paulbo said:


> It's only been a *shade* over 3 months since Frank said "Big B9, just may have something to announce in a few months..." isn't it a bit premature to start saying "OMG it *must* have been cancelled"?


Definitely. If a B-9 kit was Moebius' only project the lack of further news might be cause for concern. Since it's one of many, I presume it's still in the works until Frank or another Moebius representative announces it's been canceled. When it's produced (sharp observers will notice I didn't write "_If_ it's produced...") I'll get at least one; until then I have plenty of things to keep me busy.

BTW, no, my above comment was not a veiled hint that I have any form of inside information; far from it. Frank and the good folks at Moebius "have their fingers on the pulse" with regards to which kits we modelers want, and I don't believe Frank would have hinted at such a highly-desired kit if it wasn't definitely in the works (even if it's only in the early planning stages). Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## kdaracal

RSN said:


> Here is the Facebook link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964
> 
> Scroll down to the August 2, 2011 post. Click on "View All Comments" and you will find it 5th up from the bottom. Even if you do not have a Facebook account, you should be able to read it, just not comment. :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal

Zombie_61 said:


> Definitely. If a B-9 kit was Moebius' only project the lack of further news might be cause for concern. Since it's one of many, I presume it's still in the works until Frank or another Moebius representative announces it's been canceled. When it's produced (sharp observers will notice I didn't write "_If_ it's produced...") I'll get at least one; until then I have plenty of things to keep me busy.
> 
> BTW, no, my above comment was not a veiled hint that I have any form of inside information; far from it. Frank and the good folks at Moebius "have their fingers on the pulse" with regards to which kits we modelers want, and I don't believe Frank would have hinted at such a highly-desired kit if it wasn't definitely in the works (even if it's only in the early planning stages). Good things come to those who wait.


My exact feelings.


----------



## g_xii

From what I understand, it's going to happen, I just don't know how soon. I think it's still in the design phase, but I could be wrong. I do not know ANY specifics about it, though.

--Henry


----------



## Solium

Canceled? When has Moebius ever canceled a kit? I am sure its a done deal or they wouldn't have hinted at one. This is awesome news. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

Just imagine the sound, light, photo-etch possibilities!


----------



## liskorea317

Oh yeah!
I'd get at least 6 of these kits!


----------



## gareee

I didn't mean to set everyone off with my comment, and I didn;t say it was cancelled.. I just asked if perhaps because the lack of any other posts, if maybe it had been.

Somewhat off topic, what happened to the 1:6 cylon centurion? Wasn't that due out by now?


----------



## John P

Maybe it was canceled!


----------



## RSN

John P said:


> Maybe it was canceled!


No, it was not, if you are referring to the Robot. No info on the Cylon, so I can't say on that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## B-9

No B9 robot on Moebius' 2012 line up. Drat.


----------



## kdaracal

B-9 said:


> No B9 robot on Moebius' 2012 line up. Drat.


Oh, baby, I *can* wait! Because it's going to be beautiful! I can't commit to six, but two or three for sure. One for OOB build, one with all the goodies and one MITB! 

And if it ever happens, I'd do the same for a certain kit that starts with an "S" and ends with a "drift"

:tongue:


----------



## Seaview

kdaracal said:


> Oh, baby, I *can* wait! Because it's going to be beautiful! I can't commit to six, but two or three for sure. One for OOB build, one with all the goodies and one MITB!
> 
> And if it ever happens, I'd do the same for a certain kit that starts with an "S" and ends with a "drift"
> 
> :tongue:


 
I'm planning on 5 B-9's; one "first season silver", second one "seasons 2 & 3 color version", third one "golden boy", forth one "anti-matter", and the fifth one to stay MIB. :wave:

And 3 of a larger scale version of a certain orange suborbital craft that sports a duck-egg blue stripe, dome and fin.


----------



## Hunch

This B-9 news is very welcome!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

I just hope we get an update soon. I'd like to know _what_ we're expecting and approximately _when_.

Sean


----------



## Richard Baker

Has it ever been stated that the kit would be 1/6 scale or is that conjecture?


----------



## RSN

Richard Baker said:


> Has it ever been stated that the kit would be 1/6 scale or is that conjecture?


Frank said they were working on a "Big B-9", that is all. It will be announced when it is announced, so we should go about our lives and we will know when Moebius has something more to say about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

If Frank said it's being done, you can take that to the bank, is it going to happen soon is anyones guess. When he is ready, Frank will tell us.


----------



## kdaracal

> _And 3 of a larger scale version of a certain orange suborbital craft that sports a duck-egg blue stripe, dome and fin._


Frank told me, in person at Monsterpalooza 2010, that the big Spindrift was too expensive to make a profit on, but he would sure like to. He said he likes that weird ship a whole lot and has always wanted to build a good accurate one for himself-even before Moebius existed. 

Now that was a few years ago. Perhaps things have changed. But *if* one gets produced someday, I'll just consider it "gravy" to an already amazing line up of super accurate, mind-blowing kits that Moebius has produced. And I can quietly wait for that B-9, nice and content! 

LONG LIVE MOEBIUS!!


----------



## xsavoie

The size of the Robot would probably be related to the size of mold,or molds needed to make the B-9 Robot.After a certain size of mold,or number of molds needed,since there is a price factor involved,will probably influence Moebius' decision.How much can you fit in that mold.There is not only the size,per say,but also the number of parts,if you want the kit to be accurate and well detailed.And obviously,the popularity and price the modelers are willing to pay.Moebius could issue a 1/4 scale Robot,but would it cost as much as the big Seaview.I certainly hope the electronics will be included.Like multiple flikering lights in abdomen and brain parts,as well as a synchronized sound activated chest light.I remember adding a sound activated piece to the old 1/5th scale vinyl Robot from Masudaya,I believe,and the chest light was synchronized with the voice recording.It worked quite well.


----------



## Seaview

Flickering lights and electronics, such as sound effects, can safely be left to the after-market experts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch

xsavoie said:


> I remember adding a sound activated piece to the old 1/5th scale vinyl Robot from Masudaya,I believe,and the chest light was synchronized with the voice recording.It worked quite well.


Sounds like you made a nice model xsavoie:thumbsup:. I'm sure Moebius will have plenty of clear parts for lighting so I'm pretty pumped about this one, even though its quite a ways off.


----------



## teslabe

xsavoie said:


> I remember adding a sound activated piece to the old 1/5th scale vinyl Robot from Masudaya,I believe,and the chest light was synchronized with the voice recording.It worked quite well.


I have two of those and will be doing the same, here are the two B-9s from my two Chariot builds, I added the lights and voice to them. It was fun and there is a short video in "My Photos" folder if you'd like to take a look. It would be so much easier if I had one from Moebius that was 1/6 or larger.....:wave:


----------



## Paulbo

Moebius Models said:


> Big B9, just *may* have something to announce in a few months...


Let's remember the highlighted word.


----------



## kdaracal

teslabe said:


> I have two of those and will be doing the same, here are the two B-9s from my two Chariot builds, I added the lights and voice to them. It was fun and there is a short video in "My Photos" folder if you'd like to take a look. It would be so much easier if I had one from Moebius that was 1/6 or larger.....:wave:


Just saw the vid. Really nice! And clear audio!


----------



## Y3a

I would like a larger B9 *IF* it were part of a planned collection of in-scale robots like Gort, Robby, John, C3PO, R2, TOBOR, etc etc etc.


----------



## John P

Well, I don't care if it's part of a series or not, I'll take it all by itself!


----------



## zike

Y3a said:


> I would like a larger B9 *IF* it were part of a planned collection of in-scale robots like Gort, Robby, John, C3PO, R2, TOBOR, etc etc etc.


Which, of course, is absolutely impossible since those are multiple different licenses. There's a reason Moebius is doing Lost in Space and Polar Lights is doing Forbidden Planet. And a license from Lucas for C3PO and R2? I can't guess who owns Tobor these days.

I'll be thrilled with a case lot of B-9s and I won't wait around hoping that Frank wins the Power Ball so that he can buy all those other licenses.


----------



## rondenning

I would definately take at least 3 (more likely 5)* if* they are in 1/6 scale. If not I would only get 1. I love the B-9 Robot, and I hope it will be done in the 1/6 scale.
Ron


----------



## B-9

You would certainly have to build more than one. My first would be a season 1 version. I would hope there are two leg choices in the kit (if that's not asking for too much!). That would be the major difference. The only other thing would be the spinners that were sort of clear and not yellow and red like they were in the 2nd and 3rd seasons. This kit and LIS on Blu-Ray would complete my bucket list!


----------



## liskorea317

zike said:


> Which, of course, is absolutely impossible since those are multiple different licenses. There's a reason Moebius is doing Lost in Space and Polar Lights is doing Forbidden Planet. And a license from Lucas for C3PO and R2? I can't guess who owns Tobor these days.
> 
> I'll be thrilled with a case lot of B-9s and I won't wait around hoping that Frank wins the Power Ball so that he can buy all those other licenses.


I don't think its impossible. PL and Moebius each released a Spiderman kit, each totally different. Whos to say Moebius couldn't negotiate a contract for a special series of Robots in a uniform scale as a series, kind of like a monsters series. Everything is negotiable.


----------



## Ductapeforever

liskorea317 said:


> I don't think its impossible. PL and Moebius each released a Spiderman kit, each totally different. Whos to say Moebius couldn't negotiate a contract for a special series of Robots in a uniform scale as a series, kind of like a monsters series. Everything is negotiable.


The cost for such a series of kits would be very expensive to cover the cost of the multiple licenses involved. Multiple studios, production companies, and distribution houses would indeed make securing such a deal quite impossible. We'll see flying cars before that !


----------



## bert model maker

The Leg choice would be the only difference I think to seperate the season 1 Robot. hopefully Moebius would put BOTH leg versions in the kit like they did with the Big Seaviews window frames. If & When Moebius decides on a NEW B-9 I hope it is much larger than the PL version. I would have to get 2 because you just have to have a season 1 & season 3. IF there are plans on a B-9, when do you think Moebius would make an announcement ? a year before or sooner ?


----------



## RSN

bert model maker said:


> The Leg choice would be the only difference I think to seperate the season 1 Robot. hopefully Moebius would put BOTH leg versions in the kit like they did with the Big Seaviews window frames. If & When Moebius decides on a NEW B-9 I hope it is much larger than the PL version. I would have to get 2 because you just have to have a season 1 & season 3. IF there are plans on a B-9, when do you think Moebius would make an announcement ? a year before or sooner ?


They have already stated that an announcement could me made anytime, as soon as they have plans finalized. Just keep watching their website and the Facebook link at the botom. Any info would be posted there before it will show up here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

Probably at Wonderfest, either next year or the year after. I'm really, REALLY looking forwards to the new 8-window "movie" Seaview, which I think will be available in October of next year, judging by the photo of it on the Moebius FB page. :hat:


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> Probably at Wonderfest, either next year or the year after. I'm really, REALLY looking forwards to the new 8-window "movie" Seaview, which I think will be available in October of next year, judging by the photo of it on the Moebius FB page. :hat:


You and me both!!:thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy

if they make another kit of this robot, no matter what scale, count me enthusiastically in.

i still remember taking the REMCO toy to bed with me at night as a kid because i loved this damned robot so much.

bring it!


----------



## RSN

drmcoy said:


> if they make another kit of this robot, no matter what scale, count me enthusiastically in.
> 
> i still remember taking the REMCO toy to bed with me at night as a kid because i loved this damned robot so much.
> 
> bring it!


Oh good....I'm not the only one with "Robot Issues"!!!!


----------



## teslabe

RSN said:


> Oh good....I'm not the only one with "Robot Issues"!!!!


Not at all, you're in good company........


----------



## HabuHunter32

Seaview said:


> Probably at Wonderfest, either next year or the year after. I'm really, REALLY looking forwards to the new 8-window "movie" Seaview, which I think will be available in October of next year, judging by the photo of it on the Moebius FB page. :hat:


The 8 window has been delayed untill October of next year! I thought it was going to be out late 2011/early 2012! Man I had no idea that would happen!

Another year will be torture! Lol!


----------



## liskorea317

What is the next "expo" or event, and when does it occur when model companies announce new product? Being overseas I'm generally out of the loop.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

drmcoy said:


> if they make another kit of this robot, no matter what scale, count me enthusiastically in.
> 
> i still remember taking the REMCO toy to bed with me at night as a kid because i loved this damned robot so much.
> 
> bring it!





RSN said:


> Oh good....I'm not the only one with "Robot Issues"!!!!





teslabe said:


> Not at all, you're in good company........


Spread around the world. :wave: Greetings from Brazil.


----------



## David3

1:6scale B9 definitely on my top 3 want-list
along with1:6 robby and 1:35 scale chariot, spacepod and B9


----------



## kdaracal

> _1:35 scale chariot, spacepod and B9_


Cannot wait!

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html

I'm waiting with baited or bated or bad breath, well some kind of breath!


----------



## bert model maker

I just might put a little B-9 in the front viewport of my big seaview, who knows ! I am surprised that the B-9 never showed up on Voyage.


----------



## Paulbo

1:35 vs. 1:128 scale will be quite a difference!

My guess is that since both shows were in production at the same time, it was tough to schedule a cross-over with the Robot.


----------



## RSN

Paulbo said:


> 1:35 vs. 1:128 scale will be quite a difference!
> 
> My guess is that since both shows were in production at the same time, it was tough to schedule a cross-over with the Robot.


Well, not that hard, they used the Control Room and Missile Room from the Seaview in the LIS episode "The Lost Civilization", Flying Sub hatch in the floor and spiral staircase and all.


----------



## bert model maker

I saw on the DVDs where the sea monster that looked like the creature from the black lagoon did a swimming scene on voyage, walked over to the LIS set and did his scenes for LIS without having to wait. he filmed both shows wearing the same costume. Bill Mumy said that on the DVD.


----------



## RSN

bert model maker said:


> I saw on the DVDs where the sea monster that looked like the creature from the black lagoon did a swimming scene on voyage, walked over to the LIS set and did his scenes for LIS without having to wait. he filmed both shows wearing the same costume. Bill Mumy said that on the DVD.


It was made even easier, as the Voyage and the LIS soundstages were connected by an enclosed walkway.


----------



## Seaview

RSN said:


> Well, not that hard, they used the Control Room and Missile Room from the Seaview in the LIS episode "The Lost Civilization", Flying Sub hatch in the floor and spiral staircase and all.


 

And a barely disguised Flying Sub interior for the inside of Capt. Tucker's ship in "The Sky Pirate".


----------



## geminibuildups

bert model maker said:


> I saw on the DVDs where the sea monster that looked like the creature from the black lagoon did a swimming scene on voyage, walked over to the LIS set and did his scenes for LIS without having to wait. he filmed both shows wearing the same costume. Bill Mumy said that on the DVD.


You know that was done so they only had to pay the guy for 1 days work.


----------



## g_xii

drmcoy said:


> if they make another kit of this robot, no matter what scale, count me enthusiastically in.
> 
> i still remember taking the REMCO toy to bed with me at night as a kid because i loved this damned robot so much.
> 
> bring it!


Now, that's scary! Mainly because I, too, had a "Remco Robot" teddy bear myself... I took it to bed with me every night and I still have the thing! One of these days, I'm going to fix it up -- there are lots of spare parts you can get for them these days, which is really cool!


----------



## Seaview

Well, I didn't go the "teddy bear" route because I never had a Remco (although I always wanted one). The most I did was have my Aurora Robot on my desk at home while doing my homework and wishing "he" could answer all the math problems for me.


----------



## liskorea317

geminibuildups said:


> You know that was done so they only had to pay the guy for 1 days work.


Yeah! He wasn't given screen credit and had no real lines so he wasn't under SAG rules.


----------



## Y3a

g_xii said:


> Now, that's scary! Mainly because I, too, had a "Remco Robot" teddy bear myself... I took it to bed with me every night and I still have the thing! One of these days, I'm going to fix it up -- there are lots of spare parts you can get for them these days, which is really cool!


Why don't you offer an updated LIGHTING PACKAGE for the old Remco B9??


----------



## g_xii

Y3a said:


> Why don't you offer an updated LIGHTING PACKAGE for the old Remco B9??


I don't think there are a whole lot of them out there, Mark! 

--H


----------



## teslabe

g_xii said:


> I don't think there are a whole lot of them out there, Mark!
> 
> --H


Besides, if I remamber correctly mine just had a blinking light in it, right?????


----------



## Y3a

I guess a "REMCO B9 Accurizing Kit" would pretty much BE a 1/6 scale accurate B9 huh?


----------



## Chrisisall

Y3a said:


> I guess a "REMCO B9 Accurizing Kit" would pretty much BE a 1/6 scale accurate B9 huh?


Hahahahah, you nailed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

teslabe said:


> Besides, if I remamber correctly mine just had a blinking light in it, right?????


Heheheheh.... there's that, too!

--Henry


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Y3a said:


> I guess a "REMCO B9 Accurizing Kit" would pretty much BE a 1/6 scale accurate B9 huh?


yup, there's not an accurate part on it

Unless you are making "mechanical men" prop replicas

then they are 100%:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

Lou Dalmaso said:


> yup, there's not an accurate part on it
> 
> Unless you are making "mechanical men" prop replicas
> 
> then they are 100%:thumbsup:


It may not have been accurate, but every kid watching "Lost in Space" in the '60's wanted one, and if they never got one, they wished they had. I didn't get mine until I was 45, it wasn't "Mint Condition" but it was mine. Doesn't matter if it was accurate, it was what it represented, which I think many who complain about accuracy in the Enterprise don't understand, or have forgotten. I know what they mean to me, what it looks like is only a part of the reason for having it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RSN said:


> It may not have been accurate, but every kid watching "Lost in Space" in the '60's wanted one, and if they never got one, they wished they had. I didn't get mine until I was 45, it wasn't "Mint Condition" but it was mine. Doesn't matter if it was accurate, it was what it represented, which I think many who complain about accuracy in the Enterprise don't understand, or have forgotten. I know what they mean to me, what it looks like is only a part of the reason for having it. :thumbsup:


I still want one!!!:thumbsup:

Besides it is Screen Accurate to the Little "Mechanical Men" Episode of the series!!!(Ooops, I must have posted after you Lou!)


----------



## Seaview

Personally, I still want one of those "little mechanical men" from the planet Industro! :hat:


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> Personally, I still want one of those "little mechanical men" from the planet Industro! :hat:


I got mine on e-bay pretty cheap. As I said, I wasn't looking for a mint one so I waited for one that needed some TLC. It was very dusty, one of the claws was broken, no battery bar or steering lever and the tread stickers were gone and replaced with an undersized Xerox. I scrubbed it with a tooth brush several times, I glued the claw back together and I recreated the tread sticker art to match the original and now he looks great on the shelf. He worked when I got him, but I think the battery connections need to be cleand for him to work again. He is the blue body with red arms and legs, like on the box and I couldn't be happier with him....a "Rescue Robot"!!


----------



## bert model maker

I wonder if there are ANY of the originals from that episode still around somewhere ?


----------



## B-9

I saw a photo of an original one in a case somewhere (possibly in the Seattle Sci Fi Museum) so I guess there's at least one. I had one when I was 11 years old and thought it was crap even then! $12.00 at a local department store. It was introduced to a package of firecrackers about a year later and is now part of the junkyard in space. Had I known the future value of it I would have preserved it! Oh well.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

*Remco Robot*

Here's mine in it's current state.

Painted the whole thing silver decades ago and trimmed out the extra support pieces in the riser area of the bubble

and yes, that is a substantial layer of dust. UGH


----------



## RSN

bert model maker said:


> I wonder if there are ANY of the originals from that episode still around somewhere ?


Since it was a toy that was used off the shelf, it would almost be impossible to tell the difference from one painted silver and black in 1967 or one painted in 2011. If you could find one of the few with motors to turn the body or the ones with moving arms, it might be easier, but it could still be a fake. Like I said, I am just happy to have one because it is a childhood memory that makes me feel good, something too many people lose and it makes them cranky!


----------



## Chrisisall

RSN said:


> It may not have been accurate, but every kid watching "Lost in Space" in the '60's wanted one, and if they never got one, they wished they had. I didn't get mine until I was 45, it wasn't "Mint Condition" but it was mine. Doesn't matter if it was accurate, it was what it represented, which I think many who complain about accuracy in the Enterprise don't understand, or have forgotten. I know what they mean to me, what it looks like is only a part of the reason for having it. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I got mine when I was 7, it came in a mostly white box, and was missing the back half of the head! I wrote a letter to Remco asking for the back half and the sent me a COMPLETE new one! Wow, customer service of the past, eh?
I loved it, even though it was, like, orange & black, or some such hideous combo of colours, ha ha! I don't know what happened to it; it disappeared after we moved...


----------



## Chrisisall

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Painted the whole thing silver decades ago and trimmed out the extra support pieces in the riser area of the bubble


Memories... memories...!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Here's mine in it's current state.
> 
> Painted the whole thing silver decades ago and trimmed out the extra support pieces in the riser area of the bubble
> 
> and yes, that is a substantial layer of dust. UGH


Yours looks great to me, no matter what state he is in.....it's the freakin' Robot! He is why I got into modeling in the first place, him and everything else Irwin Allen gave us! I have been watching e-bay again for another one as a candidate for conversion to one seen in one of the episodes. I may go the "Space Primevals" route and put the warpaint and feathers on him, or maybe even frosting like in "The Great Vegetable Rebellion"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

Was the Remco robot come battery powered and motorized?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

it had a motor that let the robot more forward and backward. you can "steer" it with a rudderlike back wheel.

there is a flashlight bulb in the mouth area

you could open the arms wider with levers on the back.

the torso rotated a tiny bit (manually)

that's about it


----------



## Y3a

I just realized that 1/6 scale means the model will be about 26" tall!!!! This suggests RC controlled treads, torso rotation, and even more for the 'tragically mechanically inclined' to figure out! Digital voice with several sayings, fully animated aftermarket photo etch insides to the bubble, rubber arms and ankle joints, and a slightly different set of trousers (year 1, Year 2-3), writing on the square chest buttons, and even a many part power pack.


----------



## kdaracal

Lou Dalmaso said:


> it had a motor that let the robot more forward and backward. you can "steer" it with a rudderlike back wheel.
> 
> there is a flashlight bulb in the mouth area
> 
> you could open the arms wider with levers on the back.
> 
> the torso rotated a tiny bit (manually)
> 
> that's about it


Thanks, Lou. I have a vague memory of having that toy for about one night. I would say about age 3 or 4. I got it for my birthday, and probably that same night, my older brother powered it up and rolled it into my room, waking me. I cried, so my parents took it away *"so it wouldn't scare me"*. I barely remember a feeling of _"no mom, it's cool. I was just scared for a minute." _ I was just too young to articulate it!!!

It would have been my favorite. Stupid brother. :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal

Y3a said:


> I just realized that 1/6 scale means the model will be about 26" tall!!!! This suggests RC controlled treads, torso rotation, and even more for the 'tragically mechanically inclined' to figure out! Digital voice with several sayings, fully animated aftermarket photo etch insides to the bubble, rubber arms and ankle joints, and a slightly different set of trousers (year 1, Year 2-3), writing on the square chest buttons, and even a many part power pack.


Don't tell teslabe. He *HATES* to animate his builds!


----------



## gareee

By 1:6 scale, I'm pretty sure they mean in scale with 12" figures, since that is the most common use of the term.

I would expect the robot to be about 13" tall or so, off the top of my head.


----------



## Paulbo

Y3a said:


> I just realized that 1/6 scale means the model will be about 26" tall!!!! ...


The actual robot is 13 feet tall?!?!? (26" x 6 = 156" = 13')

I think it's time to work on the old basic math skills.


----------



## Y3a

D'oh. Yep, I meant 13" tall. That IS too small for decent RC install. I saw 1/6 and saw twice the 1/12 or 2 feett tall. That WOULD be a cool model at THAT SIZE. Big Frankie, Big B9.


----------



## Richard Baker

IIRC the 1/6 is still conjecture- it was announced to be a larger kit, but scale and size have never been officially mentioned.
I would still be happy even if it was the same size as the Aurora kit- just with the Moebius level of accuracy...


----------



## Seaview

:drunk: SHH! Don't jinx the vibes! "We want 1/6th", "we want 1/6", "we want..."


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> :drunk: SHH! Don't jinx the vibes! "We want 1/6th", "we want 1/6", "we want..."


I still ave a full-size one in my garage I need to put together! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

1/3 scale? OOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Y3a said:


> I just realized that 1/6 scale means the model will be about 26" tall!!!! This suggests RC controlled treads, torso rotation, and even more for the 'tragically mechanically inclined' to figure out! Digital voice with several sayings, fully animated aftermarket photo etch insides to the bubble, rubber arms and ankle joints, and a slightly different set of trousers (year 1, Year 2-3), writing on the square chest buttons, and even a many part power pack.


No, 1/6 is Barbie scale, or big GI Joe or any 12 inch action figure scale. So the robot would be about 12 inches.

Sean


----------



## Y3a

I am just kinda suggesting a 1/3 scale B9, Gort and Robby might be a real cool set to have.. Sure fill up the mantle.


----------



## Chrisisall

Y3a said:


> I am just kinda suggesting a 1/3 scale B9, Gort and Robby


1/3? Why not just go for the gold (1/1)?:hat:


----------



## RSN

Chrisisall said:


> 1/3? Why not just go for the gold (1/1)?:hat:


Got one!!:thumbsup: Need a smaller one to go on a shelf!


----------



## Chrisisall

RSN said:


> Got one!!:thumbsup:


Oh, can we see?????:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

kdaracal said:


> Don't tell teslabe. He *HATES* to animate his builds!


You know me too well.......


----------



## RSN

Chrisisall said:


> Oh, can we see?????:thumbsup:


Well, I have one, but he is in pieces in boxes in the garage. One reason I have not constucted him is a space to put him when I am done. As far as accuracy, his torso, radar section and knees are cast from molds off the stunt Robot.


----------



## Chrisisall

RSN said:


> Well, I have one, but he is in pieces in boxes in the garage.


Oh, he's just takin' up space then? I'll come & take it off your hands if ya want...


----------



## RSN

Chrisisall said:


> Oh, he's just takin' up space then? I'll come & take it off your hands if ya want...


You will have to pry his parts out of my cold, dead hands!!


----------



## xsavoie

At what earliest date can we expect Moebius to make the official announcement of the B-9 Lost In Space Robot production.


----------



## RSN

xsavoie said:


> At what earliest date can we expect Moebius to make the official announcement of the B-9 Lost In Space Robot production.


When they have something to announce......and not a minute earlier. :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

http://www.robotfactory.net/B9.html
Sorry for being OT, but has anyone ordered or seen up close the half scale B9
from Robot Factory, if so could you PM me your opinion of it, thanks......:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

There *was* a 1/2 scale robot on display at Wonderfest a few years ago. I'll dig into my old pics to see what I can find.

It was a beautiful sight to behold, but I haven't heard a whisper about it since. It's as if it never existed....


----------



## Chrisisall

RSN said:


> You will have to pry his parts out of my cold, dead hands!!


*YEOUCH!!!!!*










No worries, I've just been advised that no other Robot is needed in my home....:freak:


----------



## Y3a

Here is a LM B9 from the late 80's/early 90's.


----------



## liskorea317

teslabe said:


> http://www.robotfactory.net/B9.html
> Sorry for being OT, but has anyone ordered or seen up close the half scale B9
> from Robot Factory, if so could you PM me your opinion of it, thanks......:wave:


Ron Gross may know more about whats going on at Robot Factory. I believe the owner has experienced some health problems recently. He was also having trouble with his manufacturers in China. With the hundreds of toy makers all over Asia that bit was bewildering.
Its too bad because he was developing some really cool items. I have a few of the LIS figures he did and they are great, although Maureen didn't come with a base. 
If he ever got it together again, I would certainly buy what he released, especially that half scale robot!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I haven't dug out my photo yet, but I found this one from Sam's Toybox online.

it is the 1/2 scale robot I saw of at Wonderfest 2005


----------



## teslabe

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I haven't dug out my photo yet, but I found this one from Sam's Toybox online.
> 
> it is the 1/2 scale robot I saw of at Wonderfest 2005


Thanks Lou........:wave: He's missing alot of pices, I'd love to order one but I got spooked when I ordered one of their J-2's and got the runaround for months before I got my money back through my credit card........:drunk:
I'll now stop asking in this tread and post the question in the right forum.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

24 pages of talk about a model that hasn't even been announced???:freak:

Already complaints about the size???:freak:

Is it me????


----------



## Chrisisall

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I haven't dug out my photo yet, but I found this one from Sam's Toybox online.
> 
> it is the 1/2 scale robot I saw of at Wonderfest 2005


Ooooo, not so happy with the proportions...


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Chrisisall said:


> Ooooo, not so happy with the proportions...


That's the one from Robot Factory, I'm guessing from the LOS 12 inch figures behind the guy (which are produced by the same or related company Sci Fi Metropolis). 

Seriously, Moebius, what's the story already?!

Sean


----------



## Ductapeforever

beatlepaul said:


> 24 pages of talk about a model that hasn't even been announced???


Illustrates the demand for this kit.


----------



## RSN

SpaceCrawler said:


> That's the one from Robot Factory, I'm guessing from the LOS 12 inch figures behind the guy (which are produced by the same or related company Sci Fi Metropolis).
> 
> Seriously, Moebius, what's the story already?!
> 
> Sean


Seriously, I am sorry I shared Frank's post that there might be an announcement about a big B-9. It is no wonder Moebius abandoned this forum and moved to Facebook. People here demand waaaaaay to much and offer very little beside criticism. If you want to get the latest word on it, join the Facebook page, I will not be posting what they say there, here, anymore. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> Seriously, I am sorry I shared Frank's post that there might be an announcement about a big B-9. It is no wonder Moebius abandoned this forum and moved to Facebook. People here demand waaaaaay to much and offer very little beside criticism. If you want to get the latest word on it, join the Facebook page, I will not be posting what they say there, here, anymore. :thumbsup:


Wow, I didn't think my post was soooooooo offensive as to generate that response. Being enthusiastic about a company's product is what drove them from the forum? Because nothing else was offered here but enthusiastic expectation. So that comment IN THIS THREAD was completely unwarranted.

For the record I haven't criticized, nor have I seen any critique in this thread. I have only seen people express sincere and enthusiastic interest. So I really have no idea where this reaction came from.

Sean


----------



## zike

SpaceCrawler said:


> Wow, I didn't think my post was soooooooo offensive as to generate that response. Being enthusiastic about a company's product is what drove them from the forum?
> 
> Sean


I completely agree.

This thread has been enthusiastic and encouraging.

I'm seeing tons of posts by people who love the B-9 and really want to see it produced by Moebius. Seems to me there is a very positive vibe here.

If RSN takes his attitude to Facebook, I prefer to stay here. That guy is harshing my mellow


----------



## RSN

SpaceCrawler said:


> Wow, I didn't think my post was soooooooo offensive as to generate that response. Being enthusiastic about a company's product is what drove them from the forum? Because nothing else was offered here but enthusiastic expectation. So that comment IN THIS THREAD was completely unwarranted.
> 
> For the record I haven't criticized, nor have I seen any critique in this thread. I have only seen people express sincere and enthusiastic interest. So I really have no idea where this reaction came from.
> 
> Sean


I was not singling you out, nor what you said offended me, it was just the last post of many that seem to demand information from a company when there just isn't any to give. All I meant was, I will no longer post any Facebook announcements here, so I don't fan any more fires. I honestly meant no offence and am sorry you took it the wrong way.


----------



## RSN

zike said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> This thread has been enthusiastic and encouraging.
> 
> I'm seeing tons of posts by people who love the B-9 and really want to see it produced by Moebius. Seems to me there is a very positive vibe here.
> 
> If RSN takes his attitude to Facebook, I prefer to stay here. That guy is harshing my mellow


Trust me, Moebius wants to see it produced too! Please see my post above and accept the sentiment therein. I hope your mellow returns soon, no one loves the Robot as much as I do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> I was not singling you out, nor what you said offended me, it was just the last post of many that seem to demand information from a company when there just isn't any to give. All I meant was, I will no longer post any Facebook announcements here, so I don't fan any more fires. I honestly meant no offence and am sorry you took it the wrong way.



Well, I was the original starter of this wildfire of a thread. Sorry I mentioned it as well. I, fortunatly am not obligated in any way to share confidentially privileged information with anyone here. I am blessed to call Frank and Dave friends and I'm glad to have earned their trust. This site is filled with disinformation and opinion from many who claim to be self absorbed experts , who do not waste an opportunity to belittle the actual experts that have worked in the industry for years. It is still my sincerest hope the manufacturers go back to keeping information to themselves and the mushrooms in the dark !


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> I was not singling you out, nor what you said offended me, it was just the last post of many that seem to demand information from a company when there just isn't any to give. All I meant was, I will no longer post any Facebook announcements here, so I don't fan any more fires. I honestly meant no offence and am sorry you took it the wrong way.


Well, it's not the way I "took it", it's the way you said it. That's like me saying "Joe Blow is an a-hole" and then when Joe Blow objects, I say "well I didn't mean to offend you Joe and I'm sorry you took it that way".

Seriously, I have no idea why people are apologizing for repeating something the company already said in public.

All people have said was they would love info on the project. No one is pressuring Moebius, especially since they don't even read the board as you said. We're simply talking amongst ourselves. Why does this prompt dramatic _"oh woe is me for telling you rabble about the robot"_ responses?

So freaking silly. 

Again, I want a damn robot. We're talking about the robot. We don't need people insulting people who like the idea of owning a robot. Jeez! Got drama?

Sean


----------



## BOXIE

count me in.lights,rotating antennae and possibly voice chip.Warning Will Robinson!!


----------



## Tiberious

<This is meant to be tongue-in-cheek, please take it as such, no flame here!>

And I guess since we're all regretting our part in this, I blame myself for mentioning the prospect in the original thread on FB to which Frank responded about the possibility....

No I don't. This discussion is just fine and doesnt need more disapproving scowls because some people express themselves differently than others think is right. Relax, it's about a hobby!

Tib

p.s. Merry Christmas! Go build a model!


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> Well, I was the original starter of this wildfire of a thread. Sorry I mentioned it as well. I, fortunatly am not obligated in any way to share confidentially privileged information with anyone here. I am blessed to call Frank and Dave friends and I'm glad to have earned their trust. This site is filled with disinformation and opinion from many who claim to be self absorbed experts , who do not waste an opportunity to belittle the actual experts that have worked in the industry for years. It is still my sincerest hope the manufacturers go back to keeping information to themselves and the mushrooms in the dark !


I agree, Frank has told me, in private, about lots of his plans, short range and long range. I knew about the 8 window Seaview 2 years before it was announced and had to bite my tongue when people were asking if they were going to produce one. When they have info on any project, they will share it at their discretion.


----------



## RSN

Tiberious said:


> <This is meant to be tongue-in-cheek, please take it as such, no flame here!>
> 
> And I guess since we're all regretting our part in this, I blame myself for mentioning the prospect in the original thread on FB to which Frank responded about the possibility....
> 
> No I don't. This discussion is just fine and doesnt need more disapproving scowls because some people express themselves differently than others think is right. Relax, it's about a hobby!
> 
> Tib
> 
> p.s. Merry Christmas! Go build a model!


That is the best sentiment I have read, Merry Christmas to all.......now which model do I start next?!!


----------



## Chrisisall

Yeah, it's all about the hobby! :thumbsup:

Dear Buddha, I want a pony, and a plastic Robot...


----------



## bert model maker

The picture of the 1/2 scale robot a few pages back is a picture showing the owner of sci- fi metropolis, NORMAN SOCKWELL, that robot looks pretty good when compared next to a person, you get a better idea of its size.


----------



## B-9

Chrisisall said:


> Dear Buddha, I want a pony, and a plastic Robot...


Me too, and that B-9 had better be accurate or someone is going into the cornfield!
But seriously, here's a shot I took of the half scale B-9 in '04 at Chiller Theater in New Jersey.


----------



## bert model maker

Thata a great looking half scale B-9


----------



## kdaracal

Bumping this thread with a funny website page:

B-9/Dr. Smith insults-

http://webspace.webring.com/people/gu/um_7257/

Click on the "Dr. Smith insults" tab on the left............you bumbling bucket of bolts!

Tell us what your favorite is!!!!

Mine is : "Ferrous Frankenstein" Too funny!


----------



## Chrisisall

I kinda liked "Primitive Pile of Pistons ":jest:


----------



## rhinooctopus

GlennME said:


> I'd jump at the chance to get my hands on a 1/6 B-9.
> 
> Glenn


I've got a Lunar Models MIB Lost In Space Robot.
Anybody interested...PM me.

Phil K


----------



## Seaview

Here's a photo of my LM 1/6 B9 Robot, taken last year at a local hobby shop. As you can see, I prefer the "first season" paint job the best.

And as for insults, my favorite has always been, "Begone, Booby, lest I take a stick to your bubble!"


----------



## Chrisisall

Seaview said:


> Here's a photo of my LM 1/6 B9 Robot, taken last year at a local hobby shop. As you can see, I prefer the "first season" paint job the best.


Oh, that's beautiful. I like first season colour schemes best too. It seems there are more of us out there than I imagined.:thumbsup:


----------



## B-9

Project #99 for me is to build a 1st season B-9 to go along with my Season 3 version. The 1st season legs are quite different (ugly) so I have to use some artistic license to make them look essentially like they did, but a little more uniform. Maybe a "Bermuda shorts/Bob May" version with two human legs exposed. I wonder if anyone has done that? Ha ha!


----------



## B-9

Seaview said:


> Here's a photo of my LM 1/6 B9 Robot, taken last year at a local hobby shop. As you can see, I prefer the "first season" paint job the best.


Nice!


----------



## Hunch

There must be a way for some company to mass produce accurate (or close to) top bubbles from glass. If they can mass produce fish bowls and the like there must be a way.
That is, if a larger kit IS coming at all.


----------



## Paulbo

There is a way to make, but not cost effectively. I looked into having it done (in plastic to be accurate, since the original was plastic, not glass) and the up-front costs were far too prohibitive - several thousand dollars that I would never be able to recoup.

Yes, they can mass produce fishbowl, but they are going to make hundreds of thousands of them, which means that they can ammortize the tooling costs over a very number of pieces and make a profit


----------



## bert model maker

Can future take away any yellowing of the clear plastic ?


----------



## Chrisisall

bert model maker said:


> Can future take away any yellowing of the clear plastic ?


I heard a rumor about it & tried, no luck. I also soaked a test piece in hydrogen peroxide for 2 days, nope on that too. The plastic isn't yellowed on the outside- it's through & through. I believe (and this is just MY theory) that light (sunlight probably most of all) keeps it clearer, and packing it away in darkness lets the yellowing deepen- it *_SEEMS_* to me my Robot's bubble has lightened some since I unpacked him to re-work, and now that he has a permanent spot out of the box.









*STOP THAT, you maniacal miscreant!!!*


----------



## Hunch

Paulbo said:


> There is a way to make, but not cost effectively. I looked into having it done (in plastic to be accurate, since the original was plastic, not glass) and the up-front costs were far too prohibitive - several thousand dollars that I would never be able to recoup.
> 
> Yes, they can mass produce fishbowl, but they are going to make hundreds of thousands of them, which means that they can ammortize the tooling costs over a very number of pieces and make a profit


Heh, heh...never said it would be cheap.


----------



## xsavoie

It depends what plastic formula was used,Some transparent plastics can be very resistant to yellowing,I guess.Would this mean they should use an alternative plastic for the clear parts only,hard to say.Of course,keeping the Robot away from direct sunlight coming from the window would help tremendously in my opinion.


----------



## Chrisisall

xsavoie said:


> keeping the Robot away from direct sunlight coming from the window would help tremendously in my opinion.


But... doesn't sun _bleach_ stuff? I mean, I don't know, I'm not a plastics expert or anything, just that I feel the ultraviolet radiation may affect the molecules in a way that *tightens* them up a bit (a crystalline effect), as long as infrared is not heavily involved (a tricky balance, I know). I mean, isn't discolouration & cloudiness a result of temporal ambient molecule separation?

Oh crap, sorry, I guess I've seen too much STTNG.....:freak::wave:


----------



## Seaview

Yes, you obviously have. (Tapping my left chest twice) COMPUTER, FREEZE PROGRAM! :tongue:

As for direct sunlight, the thing I'd worry about is the plastic becoming brittle and crumbling, or even warping, over the course of several weeks or months.


----------



## Chrisisall

Seaview said:


> (Tapping my left chest twice) COMPUTER, FREEZE PROGRAM! :tongue:


LOL, yeah, direct sunlight for any stretch of time is generally bad for most plastics. And people too.


----------



## kdaracal

> _STOP THAT, you maniacal miscreant!!!_


Just don't let him crush your space helmet! :tongue:

Actually, that was a pretty good special effect, for those days. Those were the good episodes. We all knew Smith wasn't screwing around.


----------



## Chrisisall

kdaracal said:


> We all knew Smith wasn't screwing around.


First season all the way.
Well, and a bit of third...:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

I LIKE the 2nd season, especially B9 as "Golden Boy"!
"I'm gonna jump down, turn around, dig that golden nugget, gonna jump down, turn around, digging gold all day!"


----------



## Chrisisall

Seaview said:


> I LIKE the 2nd season


"Crush, kill, DESTROY!"


----------



## laserman

As I have gone through the cost, agonies, and joy of building a full size animated B9, I would most heartily welcome a 1:6 scale B9. The bubble could be cast in two parts like the full size bubble my B9 has where there is the bottom plate, and the upper curved piece. My request though would be an internal arm and leg armature where he could be posed in different positions. The outside leg and arm material would be a flexible gray latex/rubber material like the real one. By being able to pose B9 in several positions, plus the various color combinations (i.e First season, second, third season, golden B9, antimatter B9, etc) I could see many B9's purchased by builders/collectors. I know with my Scifi Metropolis 1:6 LIS figures, I could do several dioramas....


----------



## xsavoie

The option pf still styrene arms plus the option of either flexible vinyl or of a rubber type arms with internal flexible rods in order to place the arms in the position we want,would be a practical must.With a reasonnable amount of extra parts,is an optional year one two and three B9 Robot in the same box be possible with an equally reasonnable price tag.


----------



## Paulbo

laserman said:


> ...The bubble could be cast in two parts like the full size bubble my B9 has where there is the bottom plate, and the upper curved piece...


Your full size bubble wasn't cast, but was likely thermoformed. Injection molding an accurate bubble like that is, unfortunately, impossible without expensive multi-action molds that would double or triple the cost of the kit.

Blow-molding an accurate dome is an option, but again the tooling is very expensive and the resulting parts are several times more expensive than a corresponding injection molded one. (Yes, I know that plastic soda bottle are cheap as chips, but they are making literally millions of them at a time, not the couple of thousand at a time that this kit would require.)

Moveable rubber arms would also greatly increase the cost, probably at least doubling it. That takes it from being a mass-market kit to a niche one.

Perhaps someone in the aftermarket arena will make these options available, but expect them to be expensive and require very experience modelers.


----------



## B-9

With any luck we could be seeing a 1/6 scale B-9 kit sometime in 2018. I have my glue and paint ready!


----------



## RSN

I have no doubt that when Moebius does make the kit, they will produce the best product for a reasonable price point and profit. I am sure some will be disappointed, (There always is!) while most will be thrilled by what they give us!


----------



## Paulbo

b-9 said:


> with any luck we could be seeing a 1/6 scale b-9 kit sometime in 2018. I have my glue and paint ready!


20*18*?!?


----------



## Chrisisall

Paulbo said:


> 20*18*?!?


Must be a typo; 3's look like 8's sometimes...


----------



## kdaracal

I was hoping a month or so before December 21st, 2012! Gives me 10 days to build it, and 10 days on my shelf, before.......you know! Just long enough for a good layer of dust to collect.

Or maybe I'll be camping outside John Cusack's home by 11/12. He's save us.


----------



## B-9

Chrisisall said:


> Must be a typo; 3's look like 8's sometimes...


Sorry, I meant 2019! And by then I will be a bearded crotchety old man. Wait - I already am!


----------



## Chrisisall

B-9 said:


> Sorry, I meant 2019! And by then I will be a bearded crotchety old man. Wait - I already am!


I'll be as old as Shatner was in Undiscovered country!!!:freak:


----------



## Richard Baker

Instead of flexible arms they could be a number of curved sections which lock and pivot together. The accordian pleats could hide the connection gaps and by rotating the sections you could have a number of poses.
I think keep the kit simple is a good idea for pricing- no matter what is finally released there are going to be aftermarket enhancemnts addong flexinble arms, motorized treads, lighting...


----------



## liskorea317

Richard Baker said:


> Instead of flexible arms they could be a number of curved sections which lock and pivot together. The accordian pleats could hide the connection gaps and by rotating the sections you could have a number of poses.
> I think keep the kit simple is a good idea for pricing- no matter what is finally released there are going to be aftermarket enhancemnts addong flexinble arms, motorized treads, lighting...


For the PL Robot there is an aftermarket set with 2 sets of arms for different configurations as well as a clear front panel where the blinking white "eyes" are and an accurate neck. So more than likely aftermarket material would be available for a Moebius Robot. And as usual it'll all probably be great stuff like brass photo etch and light kits...Its possible Moebius could offer arms in different poses. What I'd like are different legs like they had in the 1st & 3rd seasons. The Lunar Models kit had a gorgeously cast set of legs that I think were from the first season. And I'd be curious as to how they handled the bubble. But I know they'd release a great kit.


----------



## teslabe

I'll be very happy with what ever Moebius puts out, they've yet to disappoint.:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

teslabe said:


> I'll be very happy with what ever Moebius puts out, they've yet to disappoint.:thumbsup:


You can say that again!


----------



## xsavoie

Good idea about the arms.Motor supports molded inside the lower foot part of B-9 would be great.But in order to provide a motor housing,for those what want a motorized B-9,choosing a standard motor in mind would be necassary.This would mean include flexible treads as an option as well.


----------



## scifimodelfan

liskorea317 said:


> For the PL Robot there is an aftermarket set with 2 sets of arms for different configurations as well as a clear front panel where the blinking white "eyes" are and an accurate neck. So more than likely aftermarket material would be available for a Moebius Robot. And as usual it'll all probably be great stuff like brass photo etch and light kits...Its possible Moebius could offer arms in different poses. What I'd like are different legs like they had in the 1st & 3rd seasons. The Lunar Models kit had a gorgeously cast set of legs that I think were from the first season. And I'd be curious as to how they handled the bubble. But I know they'd release a great kit.


Unfortunately the PL aftermarket set for the Robot is no longer available. Dam missed out on it. O well what can you do. I to am sure that there will be a huge amount of aftermarket items for a Moebius Robot


----------



## Paulbo

scifimodelfan said:


> Unfortunately the PL aftermarket set for the Robot is no longer available. Dam missed out on it. O well what can you do. I to am sure that there will be a huge amount of aftermarket items for a Moebius Robot


It will be back on the market, with some improvements.


----------



## Chrisisall

Paulbo said:


> It will be back on the market, with some improvements.


:woohoo:


----------



## liskorea317

Paulbo said:


> It will be back on the market, with some improvements.


Any hints?


----------



## Paulbo

Soon


----------



## Chrisisall

Cryptic.:thumbsup:


----------



## B-9

I would think the aftermarket kit would basically have to be a whole new kit as every part of the Aurora/Polar Lights kit is off. The tread section's slope is too steep, the leg section is too wide, the torso is too small and has no taper, the claws are wrong, and the neck is too conical. On the bright side, the collar and head assembly aren't too bad! I know, picky picky picky!


----------



## Chrisisall

B-9 said:


> I know, picky picky picky!


Well, I'm gonna be making it soon, and I think you were being accurate, not picky. The question for me is, how much TIME am I willing to spend correcting those issues. Probably a lot.:hat:


----------



## Moonman27

Count me in for 2 too! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

Paulbo said:


> It will be back on the market, with some improvements.


I saw you original version on your website. It looked great, but I don't have an electron scanning microscope to work with such small media..........:tongue: Just kidding. Very nice news!


----------



## Paulbo

As this set is for the larger kit, no electron microscrope needed


----------



## kdaracal

Larger, as in "PL" larger or "Moebius" larger? (I don't want to start any rumors, mind you) But there _was_ a "winking" happy face!

(as I lay convulsing on the floor)


----------



## g_xii

paulbo said:


> 20*18*?!?


*we could all be dead by then!!!!!*


----------



## Paulbo

kdaracal said:


> Larger, as in "PL" larger or "Moebius" larger? (I don't want to start any rumors, mind you) But there _was_ a "winking" happy face!
> 
> (as I lay convulsing on the floor)


Sorry for inducing convulsions - I meant the PL/Aurora Robot. I've don't have any info on any potential Moebius kit (not even anything on whether it will or will not actually be made).


----------



## fortress

This kit idea sounds like a good one but I am wondering where 
this idea that Moebius may produce such a kit anytime in the
near future came from, certainly this was not the case for 
the 2012 line-up.

To be honest Moebius Models is doing some pretty radical 
changes, one wonders what they have up their sleeves
for the years to come. Sure would be nice if they gave us
some hints at least......

But hey that's what make the whole thing fun........not knowing. Heh???


fortress


----------



## kdaracal

g_xii said:


> *we could all be dead by then!!!!!*


I like your new logo! Slick!


----------



## kdaracal

Paulbo said:


> Sorry for inducing convulsions - I meant the PL/Aurora Robot. I've don't have any info on any potential Moebius kit (not even anything on whether it will or will not actually be made).


No, but with all seriousness set aside, I'd like to redo the PL B-9 again, with *your* upgrades *combined with* the currently unavailable resin arm/ seamless bubble kit sometimes seen on Cultvman......Or maybe I won't need the old upgrade kit (WINK WINK?)

Pic of my old kit with resin upgrade (kinda amateurish build):










Bubble could be clearer, but really worth it for me.


----------



## Chrisisall

NICE mods on the usual suspects!!!!Not bad at ALL!!!!!


----------



## liskorea317

fortress said:


> This kit idea sounds like a good one but I am wondering where
> this idea that Moebius may produce such a kit anytime in the
> near future came from, certainly this was not the case for
> the 2012 line-up.
> 
> To be honest Moebius Models is doing some pretty radical
> changes, one wonders what they have up their sleeves
> for the years to come. Sure would be nice if they gave us
> some hints at least......
> 
> But hey that's what make the whole thing fun........not knowing. Heh???
> 
> 
> fortress


They hinted at it on their Facebook page over the summer.


----------

